# PerC member crushes



## Donovan

kaleidoscope said:


> You manwhore. You told me I was your favorite!


i _prefer_ the term "fuck boy", if it pleases thee. 
you know i have to stay classy.


----------



## dragthewaters

Yes, multiple people over the years. But I will never say who


----------



## Nuberschutze

-- del --


----------



## Macrosapien

I've been here since 2010, so there has been a few honestly. in the past I was way more active but it's funny, I had a lot of free time, so I could have crashes and actually talk to them further. But it's funny though, I actually tried to get in a relationship with them HAHAH. But they didnt work out in the end, honestly. One actually stayed at my house for a whole summer to be honest. 

But my first crush, ummm she was from Canada, it's so stupid, I really liked her so much. But Like I said, I would ak on my crushes and try to see if i could get with them, had a lot of time on my hands. And I almost did, ALMOST did, and that wouldve been a dream come true at the time hahah she was soooo beautiful, funny, etc.

As for now, I honestly dont interact enough to have a crush on PerC. I dont think I'd waste my time on crushes anymore. But I'd be honest, I won't lie, if it embarrasses myself or someone, but @SavvyNavvy I do have crush on her, she is so cool, and I think, wow, she is perfect -- but it's not right to think that way, but nothing wrong with crushing on someone from a distance.


----------



## Derange At 170

I had one. Now she's in a bag under the floorboards.


----------



## Derange At 170

Oh wow, reading this thread, people's crushes go much deeper than mine. Like, when I think of a PerC crush, I think of a person where I go "oh yeah, I'd put it in her". Like there's a bunch of very wonderful, intelligent and attractive women on here (and I'd put it in them), but the actual distance between me and them or the limitations that forums present really make it that I don't seriously think about putting it in them. Or that I'm even slightly romantically interested in them beyond wanting to put it in them. But if someone were to ask, I'd say that I'd totally put it in them.

I do totally get friendly with people here, though. Even ones where I'd be open to put it in them.


----------



## 7rr7s

She currently has a thread on the second page of the advice forum. 


* *




Anyone who guesses correctly wins a really cool prize.


.


----------



## Red Panda

Derange At 170 said:


> I do totally get friendly with people here, though. Even ones where I'd be open to put it in them.


that's the way it should be, anyway


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Too many (I'm a hopeless romantic, what can I say?)


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

NewMango said:


> Does anyone else have a crush on a PerC member? I have a crush on one!! I'm not going to say who though. Tehee. :3 Man, I feel like I'm in middle school again.


By creating this thread now, you've got to share :tongue:


----------



## Derange At 170

Red Panda said:


> that's the way it should be, anyway


Totally. I just like saying "I'd put it in them".


----------



## Cotillion

high school intesifies










brb, gonna check my locker


----------



## SilverFalcon

BlackDog said:


> Tease. Saw my name and thought somebody had a crush on me...


Who knows. Such a smart lady with eyes one could drown in.


----------



## ShinyHappyPeople

OMG @Gossip Goat he liked you're post! This is going down for real now! :crazy:


----------



## bleghc

@Gossip Goat

:shocked:

...

:blushed:


----------



## bleghc

The amount of lurkers with the addition of the silence is killing me. 

D:


----------



## MonogamyIsNice

What do I do? LOL. I don't want to make anyone run away from the site, by, say, addressing them or this 'matter' directly. Oh jeez. Oh jeez oh jeez oh jeez. I don't even know which user this is, name changes? Who wants to rat her out? 

I don't know, are people supposed to take this seriously? I just wanted to lighten some tension. I suppose, if I want, I'll poke them somewhere else  It's a cute thread. And it's a little redeeming because we had a zillion-page one floating around here for years and this is literally the first time I've ever been mentioned as someones PerC crush. There should be a forum achievement for this. I finally did it. Somebody liked me. LOL


----------



## ShinyHappyPeople

MonogamyIsNice said:


> I suppose, if I want, I'll poke them somewhere else


Hell yeah man, that's the spirit! We're all routing for you on this one!


----------



## Amine

I may have a passing crush on a person or two. Only in passing though.


----------



## soop

There are people whose intelligence or wit I admire on here. Don't think that counts though.


----------



## 7rr7s

For you @Earthious *,* I say you are into Moonius. Could also be @*Axwell* . Girlcrush on Addictive Muse. Possibly @*Gossip Goat* .


----------



## Gossip Goat

I bet it's an INTJ @NewMango


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

I mean for newmango, blue^^


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Gossip Goat said:


> I bet it's an INTJ @NewMango


I agree!


----------



## 7rr7s

I will stick with the squirrel.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I think it's blackdog bc it adds up with the whole INTJ thing


----------



## 7rr7s

Gossip Goat said:


> I think it's blackdog bc it adds up with the whole INTJ thing


J Squirrel I thought was INTJ though, too.


----------



## Gossip Goat

BlueChristmas06 said:


> J Squirrel I thought was INTJ though, too.


*strokes beard* hmmmmmm....


----------



## marblecloud95

its me ok guys, i hang my fupa out with pride 'cause every women that i meet knows she wants me inside


----------



## MolaMola

bluechristmas06 said:


> i will stick with the squirrel.


how did you guess it so easily! o____o!!! Am I that predictable? XD


----------



## 7rr7s

NewMango said:


> how did you guess it so easily! o____o!!! Am I that predictable? XD


Good guess. . Mine has a weak bladder and likes digging holes.


----------



## kaleidoscope

@NewMango

J Squizzle's my best friend offline. I'll hook you up


----------



## 7rr7s

I think she works at walmart or something, too.


----------



## MolaMola

kaleidoscope said:


> @NewMango
> 
> J Squizzle's my best friend offline. I'll hook you up


Omg wat 0_________O


----------



## MolaMola

BlueChristmas06 said:


> I think she works at walmart or something, too.


I thought JSquirrel was a boy? XD Omg if he sees this thread it's gonna be hella awkward. SORRY JSQUIRREL! <3 ILU


----------



## 7rr7s

Also, I give this a month tops before it's banished to the depths of Spam World.


----------



## 7rr7s

NewMango said:


> I thought JSquirrel was a boy? XD Omg if he sees this thread it's gonna be hella awkward. SORRY JSQUIRREL! <3 ILU


LOLL, no I was talking about mine. J Squirrel is a dude. Although I think there is another member called jsquirrel who is a girl.


----------



## MolaMola

BlueChristmas06 said:


> Good guess. . Mine has a weak bladder and likes digging holes.


Uhhh uhh ok so... a dog?? BLACKDOG!


----------



## 7rr7s

NewMango said:


> Uhhh uhh ok so... a dog?? BLACKDOG!


XD. That is a good guess. But Black Dog to my knowledge doesn't have a thread on the first page of the advice section currently.


----------



## MolaMola

BlueChristmas06 said:


> Also, I give this a month tops before it's banished to the depths of Spam World.


NO WAY~! We are gonna unite someone in TRUE LOVE via this thread!

Then they'll get married!

And at their wedding, they'll have a toast, to ME, @NewMango , about how *my* *special* *thread* brought them together, and then they will live happily ever after :,,,D


----------



## 7rr7s

Wait no, not advice. General chat. She has a thread on the first page of general chat.


----------



## MolaMola

BlueChristmas06 said:


> Wait no, not advice. General chat. She has a thread on the first page of general chat.


Oh ok I was gonna say.. I looked through not just the first but also the 2nd page of the advice forum and felt stumped XD


----------



## MolaMola

@dark_angel do you have an incontinence problem?


----------



## 7rr7s

She has threads about peeing at work in front of customers, doing the peepee dance at work, and asking her supervisor to financially support her.


----------



## MolaMola

BlueChristmas06 said:


> She has threads about peeing at work in front of customers, doing the peepee dance at work, and asking her supervisor to financially support her.


Ok so it is @dark_angel XD


----------



## 7rr7s

Kinda tempted to PM her and be like yo I heard you need money and are into pee. You wanna do a skype call sometime? XD.


----------



## MolaMola

BlueChristmas06 said:


> Kinda tempted to PM her and be like yo I heard you need money and are into pee. You wanna do a skype call sometime? XD.


0_o well that escalated quickly


*dying* XDDD


----------



## MolaMola

BY THE WAY I ALSO HAVE A CRUSH #2. But for now I will try to guess some other people's crushes..hmmm..


----------



## MolaMola

Gossip Goat said:


> I had one in the beginning of my PerC days on MonogamyIsLame because they wrote me a lovely message to which I replied in the most terrible way XD I kept the message too :3
> 
> They don't frequent the site anymore (hope that's still true) which is why I've been so bold to mention them.


Oh well I was about to try to guess your crush but you gave it away already. GOOD JOB GOAT lol


----------



## drmiller100

well I'm pretty hawt, so I'll always crush on me.

besides that?? erm, yup.


----------



## 7rr7s

K my actual crush may or may not have posted on this thread. 


As for you Mango, I say your 2nd crush is DjArende. Possibly Drunk Parrot or Stelliferous.


----------



## MolaMola

Catwalk said:


> Fer' sure.


Your crush is @Oddnet , RIGHT?! :exterminate:


----------



## piano

BlackDog said:


> Tease. Saw my name and thought somebody had a crush on me...


_ahem_


----------



## MolaMola

BlueChristmas06 said:


> K my actual crush may or may not have posted on this thread.
> 
> 
> As for you Mango, I say your 2nd crush is DjArende. Possibly Drunk Parrot or Stelliferous.


Your crush is a RUMINANT?


----------



## 7rr7s

NewMango said:


> Your crush is a RUMINANT?


I don't know what that means. ;(. They may or may not be a super member. Or a VIP member. Or an elite member. But I think they're all 3.


----------



## drmiller100

how many soup can labels to be a VIP??


----------



## Catwalk

NewMango said:


> Your crush is @Oddnet , RIGHT?! :exterminate:


Naw.


----------



## Eset

Seeing title:
Best place for INFP's fandoms.
Also isn't this just an awkward place for your crush to stumble on or be mentioned in.


----------



## 7rr7s

Bro she probably doesn't even like soup.


----------



## Stockholmaren

Catwalk said:


> Naw.


Heart status; *Broken [as fuck].*


----------



## Catwalk

Nell said:


> ...I also wouldn't mind sniffing [No euphemisms, literally sniffing] @Derange At 170 and @Catwalk. Do these count as crushes?



_''What you want me for?
What you want me for?
What you want me for?

What you waiting for then?

Sweeter than a sycamore tree'',_


----------



## Derange At 170

Nell said:


> This could be either orgasmic or ovary-imploding...


More like ovary EXploding. And in a sexy way. Not in a tragic fertility ending way.


----------



## Derange At 170

Y'all best belee I know who crushin' on me. Well, not everyone that's crushin' on me. But def the ones that are obviously crushin' on me.


----------



## drmiller100

Derange At 170 said:


> Y'all best belee I know who crushin' on me. Well, not everyone that's crushin' on me. But def the ones that are obviously crushin' on me.



ya caught me.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

@*Lizbeth* constantly proves that not all enfps suck (even if most do ;D )
So major Liz crush.
@*Pifanjr* obviously
@*Polexia* has been my perc crush from day 1. we even naked vid call sometimes, platonically, you weirdos.
@*psychedelicmango* is always mango to me, none of this new mango shit. @Necrilia

@*that*'s beard


----------



## MolaMola

daleks_exterminate said:


> @*Lizbeth* constantly proves that not all enfps suck (even if most do ;D )
> So major Liz crush.
> @*Pifanjr* obviously
> @*Polexia* has been my perc crush from day 1. we even naked vid call sometimes, platonically, you weirdos.
> @*psychedelicmango* is always mango to me, none of this new mango shit. @Necrilia
> 
> @*that*'s beard


New Mangos are also nice 

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Necrilia

daleks_exterminate said:


> @*psychedelicmango* is always mango to me, none of this new mango shit. @*Necrilia*


At least you could have written SOMETHING, but oh well... Thanks, I guess.


----------



## bleghc

Memeophilic said:


> Hmm, this question almost makes me wonder why threads like this one exists in the first place.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WINK WINK*
> 
> 
> *


LOL omg, wrong link. 

Not like it matters anymore but I meant to link the Matchmaking thread.

:laughing: Oh, God.


----------



## Kynx

Memeophilic said:


> LOL omg, wrong link.
> 
> Not like it matters anymore but I meant to link the Matchmaking thread.
> 
> :laughing: Oh, God.


:laughing: :laughing:

Classic


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Came thinking I'll see some hint of me. Who _wouldn't_ want me?
> 
> Turns out everyone I know just too shy or hasn't noticed this thread.... Yeah, that's it....I'm so awesome.....
> 
> ...


ayyy lmfao.
forever alone.


----------



## Because_why_not

Well it was until you gave it some attention. Got something to confess, eh, Narci boy?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Necrilia said:


> At least you could have written SOMETHING, but oh well... Thanks, I guess.


but you were too cool for a bullshit response 

ok- Necrilia, for her funny, witty, clever, intelligent self


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Derange At 170 said:


> Oh wow, reading this thread, people's crushes go much deeper than mine. Like, when I think of a PerC crush, I think of a person where I go "oh yeah, I'd put it in her". Like there's a bunch of very wonderful, intelligent and attractive women on here (and I'd put it in them), but the actual distance between me and them or the limitations that forums present really make it that I don't seriously think about putting it in them. Or that I'm even slightly romantically interested in them beyond wanting to put it in them. But if someone were to ask, I'd say that I'd totally put it in them.
> 
> I do totally get friendly with people here, though. Even ones where I'd be open to put it in them.


^Pretty much this. 

Also, it's hard for me to really have a crush on someone I haven't met in person. It seems like mostly a fantasy and not actually who the person is. It's easier to ID a potential "mind mate" from post content and profiles.. but that could be platonic too. 

I spend more time fantasizing about people on here crushing on me, because I guess I'm a narcissist like that. lol.

So.. yes and no. 



Cotillion said:


> high school intesifies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brb, gonna check my locker


high school never ends


----------



## kaleidoscope

I mean, I'd list a bunch of people I thought were awesome & cool, but that's not technically a crush. 

My hardcore crushes who actually get me flustered: @*Donovan* @*randomshoes* @*series0* @*anarchitektur* @*sereneone* :frustrating:

Kay, running away now.


----------



## leictreon

I have a crush on myself. :laughing:

I think some people here are attractive, but that's it


----------



## ae1905

leictreon said:


> I have a crush on myself. :laughing:


I hope that works out for you

but let us know if you lose interest


----------



## leictreon

ae1905 said:


> I hope that works out for you
> 
> but let us know if you lose interest


It's going terrible, this guy is insane! But so hot as well


----------



## ae1905

leictreon said:


> It's going terrible, this guy is insane! But so hot as well


definite fwb, but don't let him talk you into moving in


----------



## Cotillion

that feel when you peek into the crushes thread and don't see your name mentioned






Replies: 138
Views: 2,226

don't lose hope familia, our time will come


----------



## IDontThinkSo

I don't get how people develop forum crushes. Can't find myself thinking about internet people apart from when we interact. Pictures don't help.. I need chemical reactions. Otherwise it's just porn for the eyes.


----------



## Because_why_not

IDontThinkSo said:


> I don't get how people develop forum crushes. Can't find myself thinking about internet people apart from when we interact. Pictures don't help.. I need chemical reactions. Otherwise it's just porn for the eyes.


I think it's kind of like when people have a celebrity crush - people don't _know_ other members, but they crush on the idea of the persona. You could even argue that it's deeper than that because if someone spends time on here with you, they're giving you attention, listening to you and interacting with you. It may be a persona, but assuming no one is lying outright, you do get to form a bond without ever actually meeting them. Quite interesting how the internet and these type of interactions show how irrational people really are when they have crushes, considering a crush is just lust to pass on your genes with the other person's mixed in.

...Everyone ignore me and get back to your gossiping. I'll go back to lurking in hopes of seeing my name....I'm not desperate.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

@Because_why_not probably... I can see some fetishist patterns there which would explain why I fail to go that far with internet people, since I really suck at fetishism.


----------



## Necrofantasia

kaleidoscope said:


> I mean, I'd list a bunch of people I thought were awesome & cool, but that's not technically a crush.
> 
> My hardcore crushes who actually get me flustered: @*Donovan* @*randomshoes* @*series0* @*anarchitektur* @*sereneone* :frustrating:
> 
> Kay, running away now.


**snort** You knew I wanted to tell, so you told first. Funny girl.


----------



## Tsu

I myself do not have any crushes from PerC. I am too new for that! Lol!

Besides that reason, I normally do not have a crush on a forum member. It takes a long time for me to truly warm up to someone, and I know what I want and more or less need in a female partner. Not going to say it'll never happen on a forum, just that so far... did it not happen.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Because_why_not said:


> I think it's kind of like when people have a celebrity crush - people don't _know_ other members, but they crush on the idea of the persona. You could even argue that it's deeper than that because if someone spends time on here with you, they're giving you attention, listening to you and interacting with you. It may be a persona, but assuming no one is lying outright, you do get to form a bond without ever actually meeting them...


I married my perc crush. For real. He's making me dinner right. Now. XD


----------



## Because_why_not

Haha proof that you can live the dream, PerC members with a crush! xD


----------



## MolaMola

ninjahitsawall said:


> ^Pretty much this.
> 
> Also, it's hard for me to really have a crush on someone I haven't met in person. It seems like mostly a fantasy and not actually who the person is. It's easier to ID a potential "mind mate" from post content and profiles.. but that could be platonic too.
> 
> I spend more time fantasizing about people on here crushing on me, because I guess I'm a narcissist like that. lol.
> 
> So.. yes and no.
> 
> 
> 
> high school never ends


I have a mild crush on you, Ninja!  Because you are very nice to me. Eee!


----------



## MolaMola

Cotillion said:


> that feel when you peek into the crushes thread and don't see your name mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replies: 138
> Views: 2,226
> 
> don't lose hope familia, our time will come


Don't worry Cotillion! I don't know enough about you/haven't had enough interaction to have a crush but I could theoretically develop a crush on you! n.n Especially if you are an infj or intj @[email protected]


----------



## Sava Saevus

I have a crush on myself? Does that count?


----------



## g_w

Schrodinger Savage said:


> I have a crush on myself? Does that count?


*Two* tasteless and off-colour (but funny to me when I thought of them) comments deleted. :frustrating:


----------



## 7rr7s

I may or not be crushing super hard on an entire subforum. Actually, maybe 2.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

BlueChristmas06 said:


> I may or not be crushing super hard on an entire subforum.


It's entp, isn't It?; )


----------



## 7rr7s

daleks_exterminate said:


> It's entp, isn't It?; )


Does the bans and infractions section count?


----------



## MolaMola

BlueChristmas06 said:


> Does the bans and infractions section count?


LMAO 

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

BlueChristmas06 said:


> Does the bans and infractions section count?


Strange place to crush on.


----------



## Sava Saevus

daleks_exterminate said:


> Strange place to crush on.


I have an on and off relationship with the Bans and Infractions subforum.


----------



## 7rr7s

daleks_exterminate said:


> Strange place to crush on.


You caught me. I must confess. It is actually the INFP and type 4 forums. 

ANY INFPs, 4s, or INFPs with late stage 4w5 Sx dom.... Dinner and a movie? I got a bootleg copy of Mango Unchained we could watch. Or we could just share our bad poetry, cry, and self harm while listening to Nirvana records. Cool with either.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Schrodinger Savage said:


> I have a crush on myself? Does that count?


----------



## Parrot

@katemess is someone I have a crush on


----------



## MolaMola

daleks_exterminate said:


> Strange place to crush on.


 @BlueChristmas06 likes the Bad Boys xD


----------



## AdroElectro

I had a crush on shameless nation. She's one of the cutest people I have ever set eyes on, and she's an INFP! <3 (that's probably why she's so cute, there's just something about INFP eyes... :blushed

Sweetraglansweater actually noticed my crush, and matched us in the matchmaking thread. I went back and checked my inbox to see what happened with that. It looks like I stopped messaging her.... woops. Don't remember why. Probably wasn't feeling a connection, and her geographical location was too far away for me to put in too much effort. Either that or I got distracted by something in typical ENFP fashion and forgot about it >. < She's inactive so not too worried about her finding this.

There's another member that I won't mention... but same issue. We messaged a few times and didn't really feel an instant connection, too far away for me to pursue further.


----------



## bleghc

AdroElectro said:


> She's inactive so not too worried about her finding this.


Ooooooh, what would you do if she did?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Um. Yes, I admit to having a crush on another PerC member, lololol! He is very funny and goofy and keeps me laughing with his sometimes silly posts.


----------



## AdroElectro

Memeophilic said:


> Ooooooh, what would you do if she did?


Play it cool


----------



## bleghc

AdroElectro said:


> Play it cool


Really? lol seriously though - 

**has connections* *

If you actually want her to know...

:wink:


----------



## ShinyHappyPeople

Memeophilic said:


> Really? lol seriously though -
> 
> **has connections* *
> 
> If you actually want her to know...
> 
> :wink:


Make this happen.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

AdroElectro said:


> I had a crush on shameless nation. She's one of the cutest people I have ever set eyes on, and she's an INFP! <3 (that's probably why she's so cute, there's just something about INFP eyes... :blushed
> 
> Sweetraglansweater actually noticed my crush, and matched us in the matchmaking thread. I went back and checked my inbox to see what happened with that. It looks like I stopped messaging her.... woops. Don't remember why. Probably wasn't feeling a connection, and her geographical location was too far away for me to put in too much effort. Either that or I got distracted by something in typical ENFP fashion and forgot about it >. < She's inactive so not too worried about her finding this.
> 
> There's another member that I won't mention... but same issue. We messaged a few times and didn't really feel an instant connection, too far away for me to pursue further.


She accused me of having a crush on her, once. I was pretty offended!


----------



## Tropes

kaleidoscope said:


>


If it was ever possible to have a crush on a gif...


----------



## AdroElectro

Memeophilic said:


> Really? lol seriously though -
> 
> **has connections* *
> 
> If you actually want her to know...
> 
> :wink:


Thanks, but as I already said her location is too far away. Unless she has recently moved to the states I'm not interested. I'm not looking for an intercontinental relationship right now.


----------



## bleghc

AdroElectro said:


> Thanks, but as I already said her location is too far away. Unless she has recently moved to the states I'm not interested. I'm not looking for an intercontinental relationship right now.


Aww lol! You can still talk to her without the intent of getting into a relationship. The confession is a cute - albeit, awkward way to start but still cute! It's a nice feeling to know someone likes you. But, okay, if you're sure. 

:laughing:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Windblownhair is married and we haven't PMed in a while now but from a distance I still find her posts very much attractive. She has a way of creating a story with her words that just blows me away. Paired with a charming, teasing, sense of humour, it's really quite beautiful. I don't need help getting stuck in odd spaces in my head but she has a way of playfully guiding you there and I really enjoy it. BlackDog tends to do something similar, in a very different way. WBH gently pulls you into the story, into that headspace. BD catches me off-guard with it - more like a hit-and-run, you're left dazed, wondering what just happened. I like it!

One moment before we got closer that totally seduced me was Shameless Nation telling me about a bike, all alone, broken, neglected, and how she felt so sad for it. She went on in a piercing and intense monologue about it which, along with others like it, were really crush-worthy, despite her feeling self-conscious about them.

Also had a crush on piano for a little while. She has an outstanding bravery that I don't think many people see, and the dissonance between the serious and playful she manages is fun.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Not a crush, but appreciate piano so much. 

I don't think I express these things so clearly. 

There are more people too.


----------



## MolaMola

Cotillion said:


> theoretically? neet
> 
> am infj :/
> 
> take me


OH MY GOD THAT GIF <3 <3 

Yes be mine, cute dolphin/Cotillion <3 <3


----------



## 7rr7s

I'd tango with mango. ...but which one? ;D.


----------



## MolaMola

BlueChristmas06 said:


> I'd tango with mango. ...but which one? ;D.


 ^________________________________________^


----------



## 7rr7s

NewMango said:


> ^________________________________________^


Are you challenging me to a dance off?


----------



## Donovan

@*kaleidoscope* 


i just reread what i said after your "thanks", and it comes off as me being bland towards you. which isn't the case. 
_yes_, i do have a crush on you--not _i guess i do_. but your french, which, aside from being a coward wink, means that you live in france (lol, totally just kidding about the coward-part--kind of; just barely better than a canadian... ). 


i just don't like having or acknowledging feelings of any sort unless they can prove beneficial to me--or, instead of beneficial, better said as something that can prove fruitful in a way that isn't painful. 
so, with something like distance, i distance myself. 

i wanted to make that clear, because rereading my post, it seemed like a pretty shitty way to respond. especially since it wasn't truthful. there isn't a "maybe"--how could you not catch someone's eye?--as much as there is an ocean. 

maybe this makes me more of an asshole. but i don't care. i don't want you thinking that you or your feelings are worthy of blandness. because i don't see them nor you in such a way.

edit: forgot to throw in, because it deserves an honorable mention: that being french undoubtedly gives one a sexy accent.


----------



## MolaMola

BlueChristmas06 said:


> Are you challenging me to a dance off?


This Mango is ready to Tango!


----------



## 7rr7s

NewMango said:


> This Mango is ready to Tango!


Challenging a Type 3 to a dance off. Love the confidence!!! Sadly, I can't dance. Maybe we should just chill and watch netflix.


----------



## SheWolf

OKAY SO YEAH IF ANYONE IS IN LOVE WITH ME NOW IS THE TIME TO TELL ME! FREE PASS!!!


.... Or not :')


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

HermioneG said:


> Of course I do. But I'm private about that stuff. Let's just say if you've seen my boobs, chances are I have a crush on you.


I should have taken the hint.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Earthious said:


> Parrot, crush me too?:hearts:


Why wasn't I mentioned? I thought this was my sub forum.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Sub?! Hmm, Yoda, I had no idea you swung your lightsaber that way


----------



## MolaMola

HermioneG said:


> Of course I do. But I'm private about that stuff. Let's just say if you've seen my boobs, chances are I have a crush on you.


Can I see your boobs pls o___o

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Earthious said:


> GM yoda-- one of the most impressionable members from when I joined this site to this very day. His posts are all written in a witty, entertaining, often lol way, but there's usually a truth, meaning, or challenge to them, which make his posts so interesting to decipher. He's very perceptive and it's always a pleasure to have a conversation with him. He can be completely lighthearted or serious, and at times just want to remind him, hang in there jedi one! ^_^


 @Grandmaster Yoda ^_^


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Earthious said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda ^_^


Where does Moonious live? Amerika? Hmm.
General manager Yoda.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

WamphyriThrall said:


> Sub?! Hmm, Yoda, I had no idea you swung your lightsaber that way


All of these references. I never did it that way.


----------



## ShinyHappyPeople

When you trying to get her attention but it ain't working:


----------



## JayShambles

ShinyHappyPeople said:


> When you trying to get her attention but it ain't working:


Awe man, too cute..


----------



## Hollow Man

http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net...-course.gif/revision/latest?cb=20160119082037


----------



## MolaMola

I have exciting news! I may be getting tea with one of my PerC crushes in two weeks when I visit the Pacific Northwest!  It is a one-way crush so it is just as friends but nonetheless I am.excited by the possibility n.n

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marblecloud95

* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone wrong ;o
* *




rape 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




rape 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




rape 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 



* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




gone sexual 
* *




im so funny and random amirite!?! please strangle me XDXDXDXD


----------



## JayShambles

NewMango said:


> I have exciting news! I may be getting tea with one of my PerC crushes in two weeks when I visit the Pacific Northwest!  It is a one-way crush so it is just as friends but nonetheless I am.excited by the possibility n.n
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


Just be yourself & he'll fall head over heels fo sho


----------



## kaleidoscope

NewMango said:


> I have exciting news! I may be getting tea with one of my PerC crushes in two weeks when I visit the Pacific Northwest!  It is a one-way crush so it is just as friends but nonetheless I am.excited by the possibility n.n


Is this the product of my Cupid-esque meddling? :ninja:


----------



## Dasein

opcorn:


----------



## JayShambles

@L'Enfant Terrible digs me.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

JayShambles said:


> @L'Enfant Terrible digs me.


Digs you a grave.


----------



## 7rr7s

ShinyHappyPeople said:


> When you trying to get her attention but it ain't working:


My tinfoil hat theory is that your PerC crush is BlackDog and this was a subtle attempt to signal her attention.


----------



## JayShambles

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Digs you a grave.


So romantic you are! ❤


----------



## 33778

When your crush posts something that shows just how smart/ funny he/ she is...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

@Because_why_not My dream has always been to find an ISFJ and marry them. XD


----------



## Because_why_not

Well, this could be your lucky day


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

@Korra


----------



## DudeGuy

Moonious said:


> @*Korra*


:sad: what happened to GM Yoda?


----------



## Korra

Moonious said:


> @Korra





DudeGuy said:


> :sad: what happened to GM Yoda?



* *















One of my secret admirers is revealed; I must prepare for being assassinated :ninja:


----------



## darcstar3

I might have a girl crush on mendy =3


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

There is one I won't parade, for the doing so would bastardise it.


----------



## megmento

darcstar3 said:


> I might have a girl crush on mendy =3


Oooohhh this?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8ShlE-xobyw


----------



## darcstar3

megmento said:


> Oooohhh this?
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8ShlE-xobyw


omg, westlife >.<
that brings back so many memories, haha


----------



## leictreon

Blue Ribbon said:


> @Because_why_not My dream has always been to find an ISFJ and marry them. XD


Why not an INFP? :sad:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

leictreon said:


> Why not an INFP? :sad:


Well, duality...


----------



## with water

Most of my crushes on here are whirling wrecks.


----------



## megmento

darcstar3 said:


> omg, westlife >.<
> that brings back so many memories, haha


Yeaaa. So if you have a girl crush, do you also have boy crush? :3


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

DudeGuy said:


> :sad: what happened to GM Yoda?


No, I'm inviting @Korra to share his 

I'm in denial of any possible crushes, you will get nothing bc there is nothing.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Korra said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my secret admirers is revealed; I must prepare for being assassinated :ninja:


Aw, now I will write a message to korra, when it is past midnight though and I can feel*a liiiiitle* bit more


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Moonious said:


> @Korra


 @Thanking Spree you missed this post

:shocked:


(I'm just kidding :kitteh: )


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

with water said:


> Most of my crushes on here are whirling wrecks.


Names of these crushable wrecks pls


----------



## with water

Moonious said:


> Names of these crushable wrecks pls


INTonyP is a rare, suave male example if you want to go that route. Or are you looking for my crushes?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

with water said:


> INTonyP is a rare, suave male example if you want to go that route. Or are you looking for my crushes?


:kitteh:


----------



## sweetraglansweater

I had a crush on @Vox Populi but that was before he became an neo con.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

NewMango said:


> I have exciting news! I may be getting tea with one of my PerC crushes in two weeks when I visit the Pacific Northwest!  It is a one-way crush so it is just as friends but nonetheless I am.excited by the possibility n.n
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


Now now, Mango, you can just tell them it's me, your good ole' Oregon girl.....


----------



## with water

Moonious said:


> :kitteh:


lol Have you already stepped into those waters? That's not what I was getting at, but that's mighty funny.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Say my name.


oooohhhhyyoooddddddaaallllleeeehhheehooooo!!!!


----------



## Stockholmaren

Moonious said:


> @Thanking Spree you missed this post
> 
> :shocked:
> 
> 
> (I'm just kidding :kitteh: )


After thanking 1200 posts yesterday, I realized how I cba with going on a thanking spree anymore XD


----------



## WamphyriThrall

I think sweater is in love with me. Unfortunately for her, I'm non-kosher


----------



## with water

WamphyriThrall said:


> I think sweater is in love with me. Unfortunately for her, I'm non-kosher


Join the club, pal.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

sweetraglansweater said:


> oooohhhhyyoooddddddaaallllleeeehhheehooooo!!!!


Please, sext me more.


----------



## DudeGuy

_"crush all the members!" -PerC_


----------



## VoxPopuli

sweetraglansweater said:


> I had a crush on @Vox Populi but that was before he became an neo con.


This isn't how I remember things going down at all!

And I'm only a Conservative on the Internet and whenever I get a paycheck and see how much money the government took out. :shocked:


----------



## DudeGuy

VoxPopuli said:


> how much money the government took out.


those are patriot points.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

VoxPopuli said:


> This isn't how I remember things going down at all!
> 
> And I'm only a Conservative on the Internet and whenever I get a paycheck and see how much money the government took out. :shocked:


but your taxes are going to support me and all my lavish glory. Think of it like paying for my love or something. That will make you happier.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

WamphyriThrall said:


> I think sweater is in love with me. Unfortunately for her, I'm non-kosher


your un-circ'd dick and doughnut holes and blatant antisemitism just ruin it for me every time. I'll be like "ohyeah, I'm about to fappp to WamphyiThralll.....oh wait, no he called me ****. forget it."

I have a crush on @Tropes now. But only because he's Jewish and I've never seen him before.


----------



## Because_why_not

PREPARE FOR SPOILER ALERTS PEOPLE:



with water said:


> Most of my crushes on here are whirling wrecks.


It's me.



megmento said:


> Yeaaa. So if you have a girl crush, do you also have boy crush? :3


It's me.



Moonious said:


> No, I'm inviting @Korra to share his


It's me.



Moonious said:


> I'm in denial of any possible crushes, you will get nothing bc there is nothing.


It's me.


----------



## Tropes

sweetraglansweater said:


> your un-circ'd dick and doughnut holes and blatant antisemitism just ruin it for me every time. I'll be like "ohyeah, I'm about to fappp to WamphyiThralll.....oh wait, no he called me ****. forget it."
> 
> I have a crush on @Tropes now. But only because he's Jewish and I've never seen him before.


And isn't the freedom to imagine me as anything you want fantastic? Why would I ruin that?

Actually I have no idea how any of you people look, people seem to comment and compliment each other so I assume there's some secret stash of PerC nudes somewhere.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Please, sext me more.


 @Grandmaster Yoda be like:










And I'm like:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Tropes said:


> And isn't the freedom to imagine me as anything you want fantastic? Why would I ruin that?
> 
> Actually I have no idea how any of you people look, people seem to comment and compliment each other so I assume there's some secret stash of PerC nudes somewhere.


I have had long talk with Moonious about this. Go on Microsoft Skype to read the full interview.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Tropes said:


> And isn't the freedom to imagine me as anything you want fantastic? Why would I ruin that?
> 
> Actually I have no idea how any of you people look, people seem to comment and compliment each other so I assume there's some secret stash of PerC nudes somewhere.


Don't fuck with my imagination, @Tropes. Don't mess.

As for me. When I'm nude I look like a dog. A big. Fat. Hairy. Dog.


----------



## Korra

This thread. You all. Too much.

I'm dying laughing here :laughing:


----------



## Tropes

sweetraglansweater said:


> Don't fuck with my imagination, @Tropes. Don't mess.
> 
> As for me. When I'm nude I look like a dog. A big. Fat. Hairy. Dog.


Fetch.


* *


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

sweetraglansweater said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda be like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm like:


She likes me because I am a white male with all of the power.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Tropes said:


> Fetch.
> 
> 
> * *


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> She likes me because I am a white male with all of the power.


young white male. _Young _white male. Don't forget the important details.


----------



## VoxPopuli

sweetraglansweater said:


> but your taxes are going to support me and all my lavish glory. Think of it like paying for my love or something. That will make you happier.


Or you could just cut out the middle man and let me ravish lavish you myself..


----------



## sweetraglansweater

VoxPopuli said:


> Or you could just cut out the middle man and let me ravish lavish you myself..


I'm a Spanish-Jewish princess with an Iranian streak. Don't mess boy unless you can DELIVA!


----------



## VoxPopuli

sweetraglansweater said:


> I'm a Spanish-Jewish princess with an Iranian streak. Don't mess boy unless you can DELIVA!


Only one way to find out. :shocked:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

sweetraglansweater said:


> young white male. _Young _white male. Don't forget the important details.


I enjoy your domineering native american hunter spirit.


----------



## Tropes

sweetraglansweater said:


>


Now that was a very naughty edit. Just for that...



sweetraglansweater said:


>


----------



## sweetraglansweater

are all three of you (@Vox Populi @Tropes @Grandmaster Yoda) flirting with me???

:shocked:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

sweetraglansweater said:


> are all three of you (@Vox Populi @Tropes @Grandmaster Yoda) flirting with me???
> 
> :shocked:


flirting implies play
I am working toward a goal


----------



## Tropes

sweetraglansweater said:


> are all three of you (@Vox Populi @Tropes @Grandmaster Yoda) flirting with me???
> 
> :shocked:


It's not a bad combination. Sure, Fitzroy dies in all possible universes, but I am sure Yoda can use The Force imaginatively.


----------



## VoxPopuli

Don't mind me, just working on my hit list.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Tropes said:


> It's not a bad combination. Sure, Fitzroy dies in all possible universes, but I am sure Yoda can use The Force imaginatively.












well i'm going to become a nun to spite all of you. I'll save my sexuality for the Lord.


----------



## VoxPopuli

sweetraglansweater said:


> well i'm going to become a nun to spite all of you. I'll save my sexuality for the Lord.


Ugh, now I'm going to have to go digging around for those pictures of you in your nun costume from last Halloween.


----------



## Tropes

VoxPopuli said:


> Don't mind me, just working on my hit list.


"It's up to you what matters more, 
Your part in the play, or the play itself. 
Someone is coming, she'll arrive a girl,
she must leave a woman."


----------



## sweetraglansweater

VoxPopuli said:


> Ugh, now I'm going to have to go digging around for those pictures of you in your nun costume from last Halloween.











there. saved you the trouble. Though i shoulda forced you to dig all night. I'm too kind.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Korra said:


> This thread. You all. Too much.
> 
> I'm dying laughing here :laughing:


I'm dying here wondering. Share?


----------



## Korra

Moonious said:


> I'm dying here wondering. Share?


I nearly was involved in World War III! I have to wait for others to reveal themselves! :tongue:

(Or maybe I just Skype message you instead lololol)


----------



## leictreon

A fact: Everyone has a crush on me


----------



## Tropes

sweetraglansweater said:


> View attachment 589498


I spilled my rum seen that. That is hilarious on so many levels.


----------



## VoxPopuli

sweetraglansweater said:


> there. saved you the trouble. Though i shoulda forced you to dig all night. I'm too kind.


Aww, so cute. :kitteh:

_"Consider the subtleness of the sea; how its most dreaded creatures glide under water, unapparent for the most part, and treacherously hidden beneath the loveliest tints of azure. Consider also the devilish brilliance and beauty of many of its most remorseless tribes, as the dainty embellished shape of many species of sharks. Consider, once more, the universal cannibalism of the sea; all whose creatures prey upon each other, carrying on eternal war since the world began. 

Consider all this; and then turn to the green, gentle, and most docile earth; consider them both, the sea and the land; and do you not find a strange analogy to something in yourself? For as this appalling ocean surrounds the verdant land, so in the soul of man there lies one insular Tahiti, full of peace and joy, but encompassed by all the horrors of the half-known life. God keep thee! Push not off from that isle, thou canst never return!"_



Tropes said:


> I spilled my rum seen that. That is hilarious on so many levels.


It's double funny because it's some Jewish book she has and not the Bible!


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Tropes said:


> I spilled my rum seen that. That is hilarious on so many levels.


oh man, it was great showing up to the shul on purim in this.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

VoxPopuli said:


> Aww, so cute. :kitteh:
> 
> _"Consider the subtleness of the sea; how its most dreaded creatures glide under water, unapparent for the most part, and treacherously hidden beneath the loveliest tints of azure. Consider also the devilish brilliance and beauty of many of its most remorseless tribes, as the dainty embellished shape of many species of sharks. Consider, once more, the universal cannibalism of the sea; all whose creatures prey upon each other, carrying on eternal war since the world began.
> 
> Consider all this; and then turn to the green, gentle, and most docile earth; consider them both, the sea and the land; and do you not find a strange analogy to something in yourself? For as this appalling ocean surrounds the verdant land, so in the soul of man there lies one insular Tahiti, full of peace and joy, but encompassed by all the horrors of the half-known life. God keep thee! Push not off from that isle, thou canst never return!"_
> 
> 
> It's double funny because it's some Jewish book she has and not the Bible!


was this poetry an attempt at winning my heart or trying to ward off your dick from fapping all over my photo?


----------



## Korra

sweetraglansweater said:


> was this poetry an attempt at winning my heart or trying to ward off your dick from fapping all over my photo?












:laughing:


----------



## Tropes

sweetraglansweater said:


> was this poetry an attempt at winning my heart or trying to ward off your dick from fapping all over my photo?


He's just trying to get you to think of Dick.


----------



## VoxPopuli

sweetraglansweater said:


> was this poetry an attempt at winning my heart or trying to ward off your dick from fapping all over my photo?


Pfft, I'm not the guy saying they spilled their "rum" looking at you pic!

I was merely implying that people who just saw your pretty face would be missing a whole lot more underneath.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

VoxPopuli said:


> I was merely implying that people who just saw your pretty face would be missing a whole lot more underneath.


yes, they would be missing my very finely done she-male parts, courtesy of the surgeons in Thailand....


----------



## VoxPopuli

sweetraglansweater said:


> yes, they would be missing my very finely done she-male parts, courtesy of the surgeons in Thailand....


Given how alpha male your personality is I wouldn't even doubt it.


----------



## Tropes

sweetraglansweater said:


> yes, they would be missing my very finely done she-male parts, courtesy of the surgeons in Thailand....


Perfect!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

sweetraglansweater said:


> View attachment 589498


Guys I think I have a crush on Sweater


----------



## sweetraglansweater

AddictiveMuse said:


> Guys I think I have a crush on Sweater


 @Muse

we're well past the crushing stage. Let's make love.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

VoxPopuli said:


> Given how alpha male your personality is I wouldn't even doubt it.


you love a strong Jewish women with balls. Don't deny it.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

sweetraglansweater said:


> @Muse
> 
> we're well past the crushing stage. Let's make love.


----------



## Tropes

sweetraglansweater said:


> you love a strong Jewish women with balls. Don't deny it.


You just had to say that while I was having my mother's leftover gefilte fish, didn't you?


----------



## VoxPopuli

sweetraglansweater said:


> you love a strong Jewish women with balls. Don't deny it.


If that's what you are then yes.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Tropes said:


> You just had to say that while I was having my mother's leftover gefilte fish, didn't you?


is this the second time you've regurgitated tonight?


----------



## Tropes

sweetraglansweater said:


> is this the second time you've regurgitated tonight?



I learned my lesson, no food & beverages around you.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

AddictiveMuse said:


>


----------



## VoxPopuli




----------



## sweetraglansweater

VoxPopuli said:


> If that's what you are then yes.


you wouldn't know what to do with one... ;P


----------



## VoxPopuli

sweetraglansweater said:


> you wouldn't know what to do with one... ;P


I'm willing to give it the ol' college try nonetheless. 

What's the worst that could happen? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Korra

I once shared a hotel bed with this bisexual guy, and he openly showed me his naked self under the covers; I was not impressed with his forwardness!


----------



## JayShambles

I want to here the 'crush success stories'. @NewMango how did you go?


----------



## JayShambles

Korra said:


> I once shared a hotel bed with this bisexual guy, and he openly showed me his naked self under the covers; I was not impressed with his forwardness!


I feel that you're leaving out the main part of the story


----------



## Korra

JayShambles said:


> I feel that you're leaving out the main part of the story


high school debate team
debate coach pays for separate hotel rooms; guys in one room, girls in the other
there's only one bed
bi guy and i are the only guys on the team
we share the bed, i take left side of the bed, right for him
i assume im going get good nights rest for the debate tourney in the morning
bi guy wakes me up around 1am
he wants to just talk, he says
im like, what u want, it's late
he lifts covers to reveal he's naked, junk showing and all
screaming on the inside on what possessed him to do such thing
but i play it cool on the outside as i clutch my sheets to myself
we had pretty interesting chat
do not recommend 2/10 expperience


----------



## with water

Korra said:


> I once shared a hotel bed with this bisexual guy, and he openly showed me his naked self under the covers; I was not impressed with his forwardness!


Right? Like, can you at least wait for me to be even the slightest bit curious before you skip straight to the ending?


----------



## JayShambles

Korra said:


> high school debate team
> debate coach pays for separate hotel rooms; guys in one room, girls in the other
> there's only one bed
> bi guy and i are the only guys on the team
> we share the bed, i take left side of the bed, right for him
> i assume im going get good nights rest for the debate tourney in the morning
> bi guy wakes me up around 1am
> he wants to just talk, he says
> im like, what u want, it's late
> he lifts covers to reveal he's naked, junk showing and all
> screaming on the inside on what possessed him to such thing
> but i play it cool on the outside as i clutch my sheets to myself
> we had pretty interesting chat
> do not recommend 2/10 expperience


I couldn't say I've ever been in a situation like that, but I'm glad that you're comfortable enough with your sexuality to openly tell a story like that right off the bat


----------



## Korra

JayShambles said:


> I couldn't say I've ever been in a situation like that, but I'm glad that you're comfortable enough with your sexuality to openly tell a story like that right off the bat


It's pretty much my only "WTF" highschool story tbh


----------



## JayShambles

Korra said:


> It's pretty much my only "WTF" highschool story tbh


Oh, in that case.. You killed it! I don't think I've got a story as good or as gay as that 

Be careful though.. Posting what you did on the perc crush post you may attract some unwanted attention.. or wanted? I dunno dude? Haha


----------



## Korra

JayShambles said:


> Oh, in that case.. You killed it! I don't think I've got a story as good or as gay as that
> 
> Be careful though.. Posting what you did on the perc crush post you may attract some unwanted attention.. or wanted? I dunno dude? Haha


My eyebrows brings all the PerC'ers to the yard, and damn right, it's better than yours! I could teach ya... but nah.

:tongue:

damn im tired and loopy


----------



## JayShambles

Korra said:


> My eyebrows brings all the PerC'ers to the yard, and damn right, it's better than yours! I could teach ya... but nah.
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> damn im tired and loopy


I give all credit to your tied & loopy' state for creating this lyrically genius, and seductive verse


----------



## sweetraglansweater

WamphyriThrall said:


> You're obsessed with me (and anti-semitism/jewish-related topics)


Is this supposed to be like hypnotism and convince me to like things I loathe?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Judah Mind Tricks ™


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Great stories, but more crushes pls :kitteh:


----------



## Because_why_not

Moonious said:


> Great stories, but more crushes pls :kitteh:


I think we need to set up a trade economy - you can't keep getting something for nothing you know, Moon.

Tell us some crush/detail of a crush for every one you demand from others. That seems fair :wink: haha


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Moon is an INTP. She doesn't feel things.


----------



## Riven

Not sure if I could say I have a crush on them, but I think AddictiveMuse, Gossip Goat, ok not what i meant, Faery and GIA Diamonds have been interesting people I've met.


----------



## Morfy

I have a crush on Gossip's quirkiness tbh


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Riven said:


> Not sure if I could say I have a crush on them, but I think AddictiveMuse, Gossip Goat, ok not what i meant, Faery and GIA Diamonds have been interesting people I've met.


 @Gossip Goat @ok not what i meant @Faery and @GIA Diamonds 

Riven! Your love must be made known


----------



## Riven

AddictiveMuse said:


> @Gossip Goat @ok not what i meant @Faery and @GIA Diamonds
> 
> Riven! Your love must be made known


I should make my love known to @Axwell, @Infinnacage, @Sky Blue, @TheSonderer, @Korra and @Lakigigar, but I can't really see myself being in a relationship with them or something. I just like that they talk to me or at least know me.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I have a crush on @Korra too he's just the sweetest

Okay it's not so much of a crush as it is more like: I don't even know whether you like chicks and I haven't seen your face but you're so cute that I think you're goat


----------



## Korra

This has made my morning LOL
@Riven Ah thanks for the appreciation; that's my aim for most interactions here ^^
@AddictiveMuse You're too kind; as you're definitely among the PerC'ers that I admire <3

I know I tend to be an ambiguous person; to say outright, I'm all for the gals, even though I don't make this a strong case for myself
:laughing:


----------



## sinaasappel

*cough* @Kito *cough*


----------



## Kito

GIA Diamonds said:


> *cough* @*Kito* *cough*


I'll be the Tracer to your Widowmaker bby :kitteh:


----------



## Zeta Neprok

I didn't think that anyone would mention me in here, so thanks @*Riven*.

I'm not interested in guys though, plus I think that you would be way too young for me anyway.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Because_why_not said:


> I think we need to set up a trade economy - you can't keep getting something for nothing you know, Moon.
> 
> Tell us some crush/detail of a crush for every one you demand from others. That seems fair :wink: haha


I've already shared a bunch! :tongue:


----------



## Riven

TheSonderer said:


> I didn't think that anyone would mention me in here, so thanks @*Riven*.
> 
> I'm not interested in guys though, plus I think that you would be way too young for me anyway.


I'm 18, but I don't really want to date anyone with a huge age difference.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madman

Am I such a terrifying and horrible member than no one have a crush on me?


----------



## Mange

people have actual crushes on internet people? I guess if you know them irl or skype with them. otherwise how is this even possible


----------



## Gossip Goat

primitiveIII said:


> people have actual crushes on internet people? I guess if you know them irl or skype with them. otherwise how is this even possible


It's not a real crush, I think the term crush is just being used to mean you admire them in some way. This could sometimes feel as pleasant as having feelings related to a crush which is why I suppose many people describe it that way. But I guess if you really really know the person and Skype and talk a lot it would be like a more legit crush, otherwise forum interactions just create a sense of infatuation or something similar.


----------



## Roman Empire

Gossip Goat said:


> It's not a real crush, I think the term crush is just being used to mean you admire them in some way. This could sometimes feel as pleasant as having feelings related to a crush which is why I suppose many people describe it that way. But I guess if you really really know the person and Skype and tall a lot it would be like a more legit crush, otherwise forum interactions just create a sense of infatuation or something similar.


No a crush is a crush. Otherwise the thread would have been "admiration thread" come ooooon!


----------



## Macrosapien

sweetraglansweater said:


> you love a strong Jewish women with balls. Don't deny it.



Lord knows I do. Hopefully this doesnt sound racist or something.... but I like them crazy too, usually the jewish girls I have been with were tomboyish in mentality, feminine on the outside, but would have no problem pulling road kill off the street, rolling up their selves and doing work which people identify with males. But that's not the crazy part, the crazy part is, they have to be a little manic, to keep me on my toes, be spiritually inclined, i.e. into self transform shit, maybe mystic judaic traditions... have that beautiful wavy hair, and scares me, just a little bit, like have a certain look in their eye, that is like, yeah she is probably a beast sexually, but at the same time, she could kill me -- what does that smile and twinkle in her eye really means?!?!? 

I sense all these things from you, and for that reason, I have a crush on you, even though i never really talked to you. if any of the above fits you, that is. lol. honestly ive talked to two jewish girls in my life, romantically, and they both were like that -- one an extreme case, the other moderately. The only problem was one my ex, talked about how her people were really chosen above all other people and she was like not budging on that. lol.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Macrosapien said:


> Lord knows I do. Hopefully this doesnt sound racist or something.... but I like them crazy too, usually the jewish girls I have been with were tomboyish in mentality, feminine on the outside, but would have no problem pulling road kill off the street, rolling up their selves and doing work which people identify with males. But that's not the crazy part, the crazy part is, they have to be a little manic, to keep me on my toes, be spiritually inclined, i.e. into self transform shit, maybe mystic judaic traditions... have that beautiful wavy hair, and scares me, just a little bit, like have a certain look in their eye, that is like, yeah she is probably a beast sexually, but at the same time, she could kill me -- what does that smile and twinkle in her eye really means?!?!?
> 
> I sense all these things from you, and for that reason, I have a crush on you, even though i never really talked to you. if any of the above fits you, that is. lol. honestly ive talked to two jewish girls in my life, romantically, and they both were like that -- one an extreme case, the other moderately. The only problem was one my ex, talked about how her people were really chosen above all other people and she was like not budging on that. lol.


Finally, a man on this board who gets me.

I don't know if you've ever been to Israel but literally EVERY. SINGLE. ISRAELI girl here fits that description to a 'T' in one way or another. If they haven't worn a uniform and trained with a rifle they are running their kitchen with the efficacy of a dictator or studying a book with manic zeal. You'd go wild with delight in the clubs of Tel Aviv. And probably they'd love you. If I'm not mistaken you've got creamy colored skin, no? Perfect. 

For real though...All the guys on this board shit post on my wall like "ooh so mysterious" or "#mysteriouswannabe" and I'm all like, "bitch I was born this way...as were all of my sisters and cousins and second cousins and third cousins oh wait, like NEARLY ALL JEWISH WOMEN EVER!" There is seriously nothing that unique or special about me sans the fact that for a Jewish gal I'm INFP and by comparison to the rest of the women in my family actually a bit of a pushover. If you want hot, tomboyish-feminine dominance with chutzpah I'm actually the cute cuddly passive one while my sisters are the dominant trains that will wreck your world like a midwestern tornado just gettin' started on a main course. 

We come out of the womb with hair like the mane of a lion, a standard issue rifle, ankle length skirts, our mother's secret challa recipe, the temper of the devil and the sexual appetites of Dionysian maenads. WE ARE HERE TO CONQUER AND BREED

Goddamnit, this speech has got me all flustered: now I need to go outside and eye hot Israeli wo/men and eat a falafel...


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Macrosapien said:


> Lord knows I do. Hopefully this doesnt sound racist or something.... but I like them crazy too, usually the jewish girls I have been with were tomboyish in mentality, feminine on the outside, but would have no problem pulling road kill off the street, rolling up their selves and doing work which people identify with males. But that's not the crazy part, the crazy part is, they have to be a little manic, to keep me on my toes, be spiritually inclined, i.e. into self transform shit, maybe mystic judaic traditions... have that beautiful wavy hair, and scares me, just a little bit, like have a certain look in their eye, that is like, yeah she is probably a beast sexually, but at the same time, she could kill me -- what does that smile and twinkle in her eye really means?!?!?
> 
> I sense all these things from you, and for that reason, I have a crush on you, even though i never really talked to you. if any of the above fits you, that is. lol. honestly ive talked to two jewish girls in my life, romantically, and they both were like that -- one an extreme case, the other moderately. The only problem was one my ex, talked about how her people were really chosen above all other people and she was like not budging on that. lol.


oh wait...this is the PerC crush thread? 

So you really have a crush on me? 

oof, you just made the heat in me rise a bit.


----------



## Macrosapien

sweetraglansweater said:


> Finally, a man on this board who gets me.
> 
> I don't know if you've ever been to Israel but literally EVERY. SINGLE. ISRAELI girl here fits that description to a 'T' in one way or another. If they haven't worn a uniform and trained with a rifle they are running their kitchen with the efficacy of a dictator or studying a book with manic zeal. You'd go wild with delight in the clubs of Tel Aviv. And probably they'd love you. If I'm not mistaken you've got creamy colored skin, no? Perfect.
> 
> For real though...All the guys on this board shit post on my wall like "ooh so mysterious" or "#mysteriouswannabe" and I'm all like, "bitch I was born this way...as were all of my sisters and cousins and second cousins and third cousins oh wait, like NEARLY ALL JEWISH WOMEN EVER!" There is seriously nothing that unique or special about me sans the fact that for a Jewish gal I'm INFP and by comparison to the rest of the women in my family actually a bit of a pushover. If you want hot, tomboyish-feminine dominance with chutzpah I'm actually the cute cuddly passive one while my sisters are the dominant trains that will wreck your world like a midwestern tornado just gettin' started on a main course.
> 
> We come out of the womb with hair like the mane of a lion, a standard issue rifle, ankle length skirts, our mother's secret challa recipe, the temper of the devil and the sexual appetites of Dionysian maenads. WE ARE HERE TO CONQUER AND BREED
> 
> Goddamnit, this speech has got me all flustered: now I need to go outside and eye hot Israeli wo/men and eat a falafel...


Nah I have never been to Israel, ever. However, due to my interests, it was impossible not to study Judaic traditions. And also my experience of living most of my life around a lot of Jewish people, being that the area I partly grow up in, a lot of jewish families lived there. Also, of course, the two jewish girls I have dated. Although I did meet one women from Israel, and she also was that type. The interesting thing about her, was that she used to be an opera singer, but one day in Israel, I supposed from a building that was either under going construction or was to be demolished for its state, while she was walking home from work, a brick from fell and hit her straight on her head. She nearly died as a result, but recovered. As a result, she had some oddities as far as mannerisms are concerned, some of her ways of speaking, but she was for the most part fine, as the accident was a few years ago. And everyone, in this building, at the time I lived in this unique apartment building, with my ex, treated her like she was delicate. And she hated it, she would try to do stuff, which obviously was not good for her, given her accident, like lift couches and shit. The dictator part, yes, very much so. This women, the one from Israel, cussed out the superintendent when he was fixing the pluming, and was wasting water. She flipped out, because, water in Israel, is not something you take lightly, and just leave running, and being wasteful. She basically changed the whole process of what was happening at the apts. M

hahah i dont know what creamy means, but I am chocolate.

I can understand why they would say the mysterious thing, because Judaic tradition breeds an otherworldly energy into its children, given that the communal experience, which orally, and written, carries over and ancient practice, or cultural sensibility, that in connection to the way things are in contemporary times, is just very different in comparison. Judaism is not of this world, the essence of it, is so mystical and different, even though the tradition has become watered down, from its historical depth, what remains, is still very unique, creating some unique people, by the traditional practices and holy days, which are more so a part of ethnic identity. And then if one comes from Israel, then... that just adds to it, given the geography/region and history of wars, etc. The jewish girls I have known, were all tomboys, deep, and super sexual.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Rapists.
I have crush on @Sporadic Aura's daughter.


----------



## Macrosapien

sweetraglansweater said:


> oh wait...this is the PerC crush thread?
> 
> So you really have a crush on me?
> 
> oof, you just made the heat in me rise a bit.


What can I say, wavy hair, bold, assertive/feminine, deep, a little cray cray, and knows how to wield a weapon, knows jewish mysticism... all attributes I admire and you seem to be all that. hahah no offense about the cray cray part LOL, crazy as in, has a way about them that people dont get.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

sweetraglansweater said:


> oh wait...this is the PerC crush thread?
> 
> So you really have a crush on me?
> 
> oof, you just made the heat in me rise a bit.


You are hurting my feeling.
No more, I will put you on the ignorance list.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

@Moonious be my love


----------



## AddictiveMuse

November Has Come said:


> people have actual crushes on internet people? I guess if you know them irl or skype with them. otherwise how is this even possible


True love knows no bounds!! ... Or some idealistic bullshit like that. 

I think people usually get infatuated with the idea of someone else, especially on here; especially on a medium that so altruistically hosts a variety of lonely or socially anxious people, such as myself, I do admit. When one is lonely they more quickly take to a suggestion of relationship and or love. Unless they're the type that's okay with being alone. In that case then I envy you, you lucky superior being. 

That being said I have seen some people form relationships on here that I truly am encouraged by. 

*cough* @Animal and @Sun Daeva *cough*


----------



## Mee2

Sporadic Aura said:


> Nah, I used to have a slight crush on [Meta]... though recent conversations have allowed me to detach more.


Aww, how cute <3


----------



## darcstar3

Shinsei said:


> Somebody thinks am joking


i dont, i was sad at the relegation to past tense =(
i'll have you know i looked forward to your posts, and may or may not have joined/favoured forums that you were in *shifty eyes*



Korra said:


> Shinsei: "Aww, I like darcstar3"
> *checks relationship status*
> *sees "Married"*
> "Well, time to throw these feelings into the fire!"


a-haha, such dramatic >.<
much laugh 



Shinsei said:


> Pretty I got close to having a crush on Hulie then she mentioned something about having a partner and it all came crushing down, some one check on Moonious status.


you dont have much luck, do you?
although, would i be right in guessing i know another of your crushes?


----------



## Shinsei

Hulie said:


> Well why do you think they let me into Australia?
> 
> lol you have a crush on everyone.
> 
> I have a platonic crush on you if that counts for something. Super devastated when you left, you adorable ray of sunshine. T_T


Wait hang on is you bofy Australian? I thought you could come to austrlia regardless? LOL

Crush on everyone? Well I will admit the one I had an actual crush were as followers.

Ursi
Confused girl
Lacy Tears 

The other ones I did not have a crush. I was just messin about.


----------



## Korra

Shinsei said:


> @Korra I just realised Korra is a dude all this while, aww man that avatar is such a trap. XD


Just consider yourself lucky I'm like a fisherman with a "Catch and Release" policy. 
:th_wink:


----------



## Hulie

Shinsei said:


> Wait hang on is you bofy Australian? I thought you could come to austrlia regardless? LOL
> 
> Crush on everyone? Well I will admit the one I had an actual crush were as followers.
> 
> Ursi
> Confused girl
> Lacy Tears
> 
> The other ones I did not have a crush. I was just messin about.


Yes, I met him in an online forum. XD

That's still a lot of crushes to have since you joined in... let's see... May... lol


----------



## Shinsei

Hulie said:


> Yes, I met him in an online forum. XD
> 
> That's still a lot of crushes to have since you joined in... let's see... May... lol


Meh not really 3 is a small number
@Korra I've considered myself lucky. XD

So is anyone here going to spill the beans or is it just mean.


----------



## Hulie

Shinsei said:


> Meh not really 3 is a small number
> @Korra I've considered myself lucky. XD
> 
> So is anyone here going to spill the beans or is it just mean.


I confessed my platonic love to you already. <3

Other than that, looks like it's just you.


----------



## megmento

What a massive confession in just one page, haha.

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## darcstar3

Shinsei said:


> Wait hang on is you bofy Australian? I thought you could come to austrlia regardless? LOL
> 
> Crush on everyone? Well I will admit the one I had an actual crush were as followers.
> 
> Ursi
> Confused girl
> Lacy Tears
> 
> The other ones I did not have a crush. I was just messin about.


you... lied to me? (T.T)


----------



## Hulie

darcstar3 said:


> you... lied to me? (T.T)


Do you need a... hug?


----------



## Shinsei

darcstar3 said:


> you... lied to me? (T.T)


Hmm well not really I still like you of course but the thing is I already knew you were married the moment i first saw you and looked at your profile lol. So it never developed.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Shinsei said:


> Wait hang on is you bofy Australian? I thought you could come to austrlia regardless? LOL
> 
> Crush on everyone? Well I will admit the one I had an actual crush were as followers.
> 
> Ursi
> Confused girl
> Lacy Tears
> 
> The other ones I did not have a crush. I was just messin about.


That was brave. More people should be like you.


----------



## darcstar3

Shinsei said:


> Hmm well not really I still like you of course but the thing is I already knew you were married the moment i first saw you and looked at your profile lol. So it never developed.


then we could call it a friend crush ^.^


----------



## Hulie

If only this were a thread about friend crushes. I have so many...


----------



## Rafiki

jamkleb 

anddddd

hmm @*Drunk Parrot* @*Veggie* @*AddictiveMuse* @*Distortions* @*Sporadic Aura*


----------



## d e c a d e n t

pancaketreehouse said:


> jamkleb
> 
> anddddd
> 
> hmm @*Drunk Parrot* @*Veggie* @*AddictiveMuse* @*Distortions* @*Sporadic Aura*


Why drunk parrot


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Distortions said:


> Why drunk parrot


Right? I was totally down for this 6-some until I saw he invited the Parrot!


----------



## Rafiki

@Distortions

lol!
cool guy


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Wow quite a few crushes revealed here ^^


----------



## Shinsei

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Wow quite a few crushes revealed here ^^


If I get a crush on someone here i'll make sure to update the status. 

No shame


----------



## Because_why_not

Shinsei said:


> And I had one on you.


Fecking liar. It was on me.


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> Fecking liar. It was on me.


Remember how I said I was going to update this if I got one, well I do, Her name is "Libby" it is a nickname i gave her, so don't even bother looking it up because you find it that easily.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

@Vinniebob 
And someone else I cannot tell.


----------



## 33778

How it feels to find out your crush likes someone else.









Or so I've been told, it happened to a friend... of a friend 

I quit to this thread guys! :tongue:


* *
















:laughing:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

confused girl28 said:


> How it feels to find out your crush likes someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or so I've been told, it happened to a friend... of a friend
> 
> I quit to this thread guys! :tongue:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:


I would have fallen in love with you but you're straight (why does this always happen?) I guess you're my friend crush.


----------



## 33778

Blue Ribbon said:


> I would have fallen in love with you but you're straight (why does this always happen?) I guess you're my friend crush.


 Awww haha we're an unlucky pair!
You're officially my girl crush


----------



## Hulie

This would make a great soap opera.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

confused girl28 said:


> Awww haha we're an unlucky pair!
> You're officially my girl crush


That's a bit sadder than no crush but I'll take it.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Hulie said:


> This would make a great soap opera.


It would be amusing. I've seen you around. Any forbidden crushes for you?


----------



## Hulie

Blue Ribbon said:


> It would be amusing. I've seen you around. Any forbidden crushes for you?


lol Nope.

And even if I did, I'd never tell.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Hulie said:


> lol Nope.
> 
> And even if I did, I'd never tell.


Aw... we could have more soap opera stuff.


----------



## pwowq

Could be the nick. @Sensational
Gentle mind. @LibertyPrime


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Shinsei said:


> Remember how I said I was going to update this if I got one, well I do, Her name is "Libby" it is a nickname i gave her, so don't even bother looking it up because you find it that easily.


Who's that? There's another woman?!


----------



## Hulie

@Blue Ribbon @Shinsei

Can I come to the wedding?


----------



## Shinsei

Hulie said:


> @Blue Ribbon @Shinsei
> 
> Can I come to the wedding?


We are still dating though.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Shinsei said:


> We are still dating though.


I thought we were engaged... Aren't we?


----------



## Shinsei

Blue Ribbon said:


> I thought we were engaged... Aren't we?


I was planning on giving you the ring assuming I find the perfect one for you my love


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Shinsei said:


> I was planning on giving you the ring assuming I find the perfect one for you my love


Aw, that is sooo sweet! I can't wait for the wedding! I'll prepare a guest list


----------



## Shinsei

Blue Ribbon said:


> Aw, that is sooo sweet! I can't wait for the wedding! I'll prepare a guest list


I love you too baby, after you have finished show me who is invited.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

The guest list: 
@Azure_Zalaire @Because_why_not @ColdNobility @confused girl28 @darcstar3 @flourine @Jakuri @Jaune Valjaune @Hulie @leictreon @megmento @narcissistic @Siri @The Lawyer

Did I miss anyone? Is there anyone else who wants to come?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Shinsei said:


> I love you too baby, after you have finished show me who is invited.


How's the list? I love you too <3


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> The guest list:
> @Azure_Zalaire @Because_why_not @ColdNobility @confused girl28 @darcstar3 @flourine @Jakuri @Jaune Valjaune @Hulie @leictreon @megmento @narcissistic @Siri @The Lawyer
> 
> Did I miss anyone? Is there anyone else who wants to come?


I'm washing my hair that day.

Lol jk my hair's always greasy af, I just don't wanna come.


----------



## Hulie

Yay! This is so exciting!!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> I'm washing my hair that day.
> 
> Lol jk my hair's always greasy af, I just don't wanna come.


But you were going to be my maid of honor... Why? Whyyyy?


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> But you were going to be my maid of honor... Why? Whyyyy?


Because I'm neither a maid nor honourable.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Because I'm neither a maid nor honourable.


Ugh, fine. @megmento is my new maid of honor.


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> The guest list:
> @Azure_Zalaire @Because_why_not @ColdNobility @confused girl28 @darcstar3 @flourine @Jakuri @Jaune Valjaune @Hulie @leictreon @megmento @narcissistic @Siri @The Lawyer
> 
> Did I miss anyone? Is there anyone else who wants to come?


:laughing: digging that mass mention!


----------



## Shinsei

The list is great except get rid of BWN


----------



## Because_why_not

Shinsei said:


> The list is great except get rid of BWN


Considering I've already RSVPed "No"...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

*Vote Because_why_not*

Oops wrong thread.


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> *Vote Because_why_not*
> 
> Oops wrong thread.


OMGUS. Clear scum

*Vote Bibbon*


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> Considering I've already RSVPed "No"...


No you said you did not want to come, besides am the groom I choose who comes.

Don't forget to bring @Moonious

and get rid of Narci while you are at it @Blue Ribbon thanks baby


----------



## Eset

Fake and gay,
no one will ever get a better list than mine.


----------



## Hulie

What's the venue? Might I suggest spam world? I've heard the atmosphere is "nice"


----------



## Shinsei

Hulie said:


> What's the venue? Might I suggest spam world? I've heard the atmosphere is "nice"


Yes the spam world was where we decided yesterday.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Fake and gay,
> no one will ever get a better list than mine.


Well, uninvited to my wedding. Sorry, but can't say no to Shinsei.


----------



## Because_why_not

Shinsei said:


> No you said you did not want to come, besides am the groom I choose who comes.
> 
> Don't forget to bring @Moonious
> 
> and get rid of Narci while you are at it @Blue Ribbon thanks baby


Eh? 

Do you know what RSVP is?

Are you making it like it's your choice that I can't come even though I already said no?

Are you telling me to bring Mooni?

Do you want there or not? (Either way I'm still washing my hair - a very important day for me when my hair is _this_ greasy)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Eh?
> 
> Do you know what RSVP is?
> 
> Are you making it like it's your choice that I can't come even though I already said no?
> 
> Are you telling me to bring Mooni?
> 
> Do you want there or not? (Either way I'm still washing my hair - a very important day for me when my hair is _this_ greasy)


Well, originally, you were the maid of honor. But you're not anymore. Feel free to miss out. And I think Shinsei doesn't want you there, so...


----------



## Jakuri

Shinsei said:


> and get rid of Narci while you are at it


Too narcissistic for your taste? Ok I will go away, that was a terrible pun.


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> Well, originally, you were the maid of honor. But you're not anymore. Feel free to miss out. And I think Shinsei doesn't want you there, so...


Who knows? His post is ambiguous. 

And I gave reasons why I can't be maid of honour (chief bridesmaid btw). Who would even suggest me anyway?


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> Eh?
> 
> Do you know what RSVP is?
> 
> Are you making it like it's your choice that I can't come even though I already said no?
> 
> Are you telling me to bring Mooni?
> 
> Do you want there or not? (Either way I'm still washing my hair - a very important day for me when my hair is _this_ greasy)


Shinsei does not want you and Narci there. I was talking to Blue about bringing Moonious, but I was too lazy to do the whole quoting thing because I don't want to increase my post count, hence why am in the Spam world a lot now


----------



## Shinsei

ninjahitsawall said:


> Yeah anyone who hasn't been mentioned should just stroke their own egos and assume that.  Hell even if you have been mentioned but not as much as you'd like.


Psychological Euphoria is not a sin. 


lol just kidding


----------



## Tropes

Korra said:


> Let's be real, pretty sure a bunch of peeps are crushn' on @kaleidoscope, but are too intimidated and guarded to reveal such information :wink:
> 
> /totally not projecting
> /oh gawd what have I done
> /retreat back to the shadows


Well, could be projecting, but could also be a decent social analysis. 

I would largely suspect @sweetraglansweater (Escaped from sexuality prison), @Sensational (Faced prosecution in sexuality court), @kaleidoscope (Doing her Bachelor's in Sexuality U) and @Neverontime (Working on her PhD's footnotes) to be the major movers & shakers in forum crushes here, simply because they are the most expressive about their sexuality.

Personality I like them all, not just because in a forum section that is basically a giant just-the-tip cyber-orgy it's very hard not to like anyone, but also because these are all people I would be happy to have a drink with, along with @Reality Check @ninjahitsawall & you but mostly because this post jumping off yours would be all too awkward if I didn't say you, kind of like setting up a party and telling the band they aren't invited into the VIP room. As for more then a drink and taking someone home from that party... Would depend on whether @ninjahitsawall drinks enough to get bi-curious or if I can persuade @Neverontime 's boyfriend for a threesome. But that is out of the sex & relationship frequent fly-unzipping club. IRL the people I would be most likely to end up with would probably be either @BlackDog or @Ashie 

(Yes, none of this is an actual crush, but I've had dates that lasted longer then my total time on PerC. Also I'm visual and the only pics I've seen are of 'Sweater and Ninja).


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Shinsei said:


> Psychological Euphoria is not a sin.
> 
> 
> lol just kidding


Hahaha wow, didn't expect that to come back around.


----------



## kaleidoscope

@*Tropes*

I enjoyed the analysis. I hope it's pure coincidence that 3/4th of the 'movers and shakers' you listed are all xNFPs, but the women you'd likely end up with are both INTJs. 

PS: I'm in grad school, I just happen to teach and research sexuality :kitteh:

PPS: Damn, drinks would be fun with this crowd.


----------



## Ashie

Tropes said:


> IRL the people I would be most likely to end up with would probably be either @BlackDog or @Ashie
> 
> (Yes, none of this is an actual crush, but I've had dates that lasted longer then my total time on PerC. Also I'm visual and the only pics I've seen are of 'Sweater and Ninja).


Who is this @BlackDog? I'll fight them!

But seriously I'm deliberately avoiding photo threads because I don't want to get involved in any _actual crushes_. I just want to intellectualize my issues with like-minded individuals, not fantasize obsessively about someone who lives a thousand miles away. For now, anyway.


----------



## Ashie

kaleidoscope said:


> @*Tropes*
> 
> I enjoyed the analysis. I hope it's pure coincidence that 3/4th of the 'movers and shakers' you listed are all xNFPs, but the women you'd likely end up with are both INTJs.


The man he would go home with if bicurious levels reach critical mass is also an INTJ. It's probably a coincidence.


----------



## Korra

kaleidoscope said:


> :blushed: Oh my. Wait, where'd you go-
> 
> _*crickets*
> _
> How I feel right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's enough room for both of us on that plank, Jack. <3



You and I
Upon this plank
Upon these waves
We shall drift dreamily
Into our _fantasy_


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I like @Korra's avatar very splendid


----------



## Korra

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I like @Korra's avatar very splendid


Of course you say that as I'm looking for spooky Korra gifs as an avatar for this month of Halloween :tongue:


----------



## Eset

Do you think I look cute in this?:


----------



## bremen

A bit_ lewd_ if you ask me.


----------



## Eset

Unsure what my: Halloween-esque name should be.


----------



## bremen

Well apparently, C.C witch title is gray, but thats a bit boring if you ask me.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Well apparently, C.C witch title is gray, but thats a bit boring if you ask me.


Alternatives:

-Immortal Witch (not in use)
-Pizza girl (not in use)


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Alternatives:
> -Immortal Witch (not in use)
> -Pizza girl (not in use)


Also this:Witch of Britannia


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Also this:Witch of Britannia


That's: Cornelia li Britannia, is it not?
But after googling "Witch of Britannia", C.C. shows up too.... hmm.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> That's: Cornelia li Britannia, is it not?
> But after googling "Witch of Britannia", C.C. shows up too.... hmm.


Details imo, it fits C.C too, and if you got some nationalist in you, would be perfect.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Details imo, it fits C.C too, and if you got some nationalist in you, would be perfect.


Fuck it,
it's only temp anyways.

We can be the: "Witch of -" crew.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Fuck it,
> it's only temp anyways.
> We can be the: "Witch of -" crew.


We need @Azure_Zalaire and @Blue Ribbon too now to have a squad


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> We need @Azure_Zalaire and @Blue Ribbon too now to have a squad


Azure will be easy.
Bibbon, hmm.

Unsure about Shinny.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Azure will be easy.
> Bibbon, hmm.
> Unsure about Shinny.


How would Azure be easy, bibbon already has a persona character:Witch of Certainty


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> How would Azure be easy, bibbon already has a persona character:Witch of Certainty


Because Azure already has a witch avatar.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Because Azure already has a witch avatar.


Oh yeah, I meant name change


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Miracles said:


> Oh yeah, I meant name change


what have I been summoned for?


----------



## bremen

Azure_Zalaire said:


> what have I been summoned for?


You can temporary change names for halloween event so narc and I are thinking of creating this witch crew, narci is Witch of Britannia,you just have to have your name changed to Witch of [Insert title here]

Explained here by Founder


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Miracles said:


> You can temporary change names for halloween event so narc and I are thinking of creating this witch crew, narci is Witch of Britannia,you just have to have your name changed to Witch of [Insert title here]
> 
> Explained here by Founder


Sure just need to decide a witch to be and put in the request then?


----------



## Eset

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Sure just need to decide a witch to be and put in the request then?


Yup yup.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Britannia said:


> Yup yup.


Hmm witch of dreams or witch of fall (or other suggestion)


----------



## Shinsei

Stop derailing the thread, take it some where else.


----------



## Eset

Shinsei said:


> Stop derailing the thread, take it some where else.


kys witch hater,
haters gonna hate.

Take your hate some where else.


----------



## Eset

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Hmm witch of dreams or witch of fall (or other suggestion)


Well what character do you think you'll want to use (for your avatar)?
Or are you keeping your avatar? (depends if you want to go full halloween like I have)


----------



## with water

Witch of Britannia said:


> Well what character do you think you'll want to use (for your avatar)?
> Or are you keeping your avatar? (depends if you want to go full halloween like I have)


(Charles voice) RRRRLLLLSSSSSSHHHHHH!!


----------



## Eset

with water said:


> (Charles voice) RRRRLLLLSSSSSSHHHHHH!!


lmao what.


----------



## with water

Witch of Britannia said:


> lmao what.


----------



## Eset

with water said:


>


Ok, fair enough.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Miracles said:


> We need @Azure_Zalaire and @Blue Ribbon too now to have a squad


What? Who are you people?


----------



## Korra

mfw i have to ask witch one is who


----------



## Eset

lmao...


----------



## darcstar3

Blue Ribbon said:


> What? Who are you people?


You don't recognise your own senpai? Lol

I might join... I have 2 ideas


----------



## Blue Ribbon

darcstar3 said:


> You don't recognise your own senpai? Lol
> 
> I might join... I have 2 ideas


Well, I think I'll join too


----------



## Blue Ribbon

@Because_why_not change your name too?


----------



## darcstar3

Witch of Certainty said:


> @Because_why_not change your name too?


Yes, do it =P


I'm actually so happy to have joined the group
I have this thing where i inwardly squee when i get excited, and i keep doing it just thinking of my new name, haha


----------



## kaleidoscope

.. I don't get why this thread has evolved into a chat room, but it's annoying.


----------



## darcstar3

Oops, sorry
I know someone who had a crush on azure, i wonder if i should share...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Envy said:


> Oops, sorry
> I know someone who had a crush on azure, i wonder if i should share...


OMG who is it??


----------



## darcstar3

I want to see if anyone noticed, or can guess
Plus, i don't know if i should share, haha

But tbh, if things were different, i could see myself getting a crush on him too


----------



## bremen

Witch of Envy said:


> I want to see if anyone noticed, or can guess
> Plus, i don't know if i should share, haha
> But tbh, if things were different, i could see myself getting a crush on him too


Plot twist:You're the one having a crush on him.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Envy said:


> I want to see if anyone noticed, or can guess
> Plus, i don't know if i should share, haha
> 
> But tbh, if things were different, i could see myself getting a crush on him too


Please don't crush on me :frustrating: Nothing to crush on nope not at all.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Dreams said:


> Please don't crush on me :frustrating: Nothing to crush on nope not at all.


But you're my third choise after Cold. I have a list.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Certainty said:


> But you're my third choise after Cold. I have a list.


Whats your list?


----------



## darcstar3

Lol, it's not me

And yea bibbon, what's your list? You have too many crushes to keep track


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Envy said:


> Lol, it's not me


Thank goodness! :happy:


----------



## leictreon

Adding @AshOrLey and @Karla to my progressively longer list of percrushes :tongue:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Envy said:


> Lol, it's not me
> 
> And yea bibbon, what's your list? You have too many crushes to keep track





Witch of Miracles said:


> Whats your list?


Since you asked so nicely:

1. Narci/Shinsei (Can't pick one)
2.Cold (I don't know if they're into girls, still)
3.Azure
4.Bwn (Pretty sure schlee's not into girls)
5.Jakuri
6.Lawyer (Also not into girls, they told me) 
7.confused girl (Straight)
8. These days AshOrLey looks good too. I don't know, I'll have to interact with her a little more.
megmento is not on the list since she gives a sisterly vibe. And darcstar is unavailable too.


----------



## Siri

Too bad Siri ain't on the list.

Siri cry ;_;


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I don't think I've ever flirted with you (or told you that I like you or something along those lines). Are you into girls in any case?


----------



## Siri

Just overreacting to your list


----------



## darcstar3

Witch of Dreams said:


> Thank goodness! :happy:


No need to be so happy -.- I'm not *that* bad =(


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Envy said:


> No need to be so happy -.- I'm not *that* bad =(


Yeah but your with someone hense thank goodness.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Dreams said:


> Yeah but your with someone hense thank goodness.


You're on my list


----------



## bremen

Witch of Certainty said:


> Since you asked so nicely:
> 1. Narci/Shinsei (Can't pick one)


Says she can't pick one; ends up marrying one of the two.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> You're on my list


I see no list though.

*activates Si*

Siis the list,
but no list in signature so no actual objective truth to it.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Certainty said:


> Since you asked so nicely:
> 
> 1. Narci/Shinsei (Can't pick one)
> 2.Cold (I don't know if they're into girls, still)
> 3.Azure
> 4.Bwn (Pretty sure schlee's not into girls)
> 5.Jakuri
> 6.Lawyer (Also not into girls, they told me)
> 7.confused girl (Straight)
> 8. These days AshOrLey looks good too. I don't know, I'll have to interact with her a little more.
> megmento is not on the list since she gives a sisterly vibe. And darcstar is unavailable too.


Here it is


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Here it is


Why am I considered available? 
I'm too egotistical to be able to fall in love with someone else other than myself.
(true story-ish)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Why am I considered available?
> I'm too egotistical to be able to fall in love with someone else other than myself.
> (true story-ish)


Ok, then, when I post the updated list, I'll put Shinsei first and take you off like darcstar and megmento.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Ok, then, when I post the updated list, I'll put Shinsei first and take you off like darcstar and megmento.


RIP darc and meg,
now that's what I call Te.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> RIP darc and meg,
> now that's what I call Te.


Aw thanks. RIP darc, meg and you.


----------



## leictreon

I'm not on bibbon's list. I sad ;-;


----------



## megmento

Witch of Certainty said:


> Aw thanks. RIP darc, meg and you.


Sounds similar with Narci's LOL. You should probably create one too


----------



## Blue Ribbon

leictreon said:


> I'm not on bibbon's list. I sad ;-;


You will be put on it immediately.


----------



## Amy

I'm not on Blue's list :kitteh:
(In an alternative world)


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> You will be put on it immediately.


Can you put me in the: "Block list" in this list of yours,
for the keks.


----------



## Mick Travis

I think you're all adorable.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Can you put me in the: "Block list" in this list of yours,
> for the keks.


Now that Shinsei and I are no longer a thing, you get the top spot on my list. I would take you off, but that would mean having to reorganize the whole list and I simply do not want to. 

(How's that Te?)


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Now that Shinsei and I are no longer a thing, you get the top spot on my list. I would take you off, but that would mean having to reorganize the whole list and I simply do not want to.
> 
> (How's that Te?)


That's Fe.

Feggot.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> That's Fe.
> 
> Feggot.


How's that Fe? I'm making a decision without taking your feelings into account. I don't care if you don't want to be on the list, I'm still putting you on it - in the number one spot.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> How's that Fe? I'm making a decision without taking your feelings into account. I don't care if you don't want to be on the list, I'm still putting you on it - in the number one spot.


That be Fi --> Te then.

Figgote.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> That be Fi --> Te then.
> 
> Figgote.


Well, there is Te. Also Figgote is probably the funniest thing I've heard.


----------



## The Lawyer

Witch of Miracles said:


> Plot twist:You're the one having a crush on him.


Plot twist: both azure and you get a crush on narcissistic and fight for his love


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Court said:


> Plot twist: both azure and you get a crush on narcissistic and fight for his love


Nope not into narcissistic at all so more for blue ribbon.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Dreams said:


> Nope not into narcissistic at all so more for blue ribbon.


Have I won?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Certainty said:


> Have I won?


Yup you won now go collect your prize.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Dreams said:


> Yup you won now go collect your prize.


What's the prize?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@Witch of Certainty Ask Witch of Britannia for your prize.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Dreams said:


> @Witch of Certainty Ask @Witch of Britannia for your prize.


Oh, I get it now. (Feels like an idiot) plus why do you guys keep mentioning him? It's embarrassing. Stop it. Unmention him now.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Certainty said:


> Oh, I get it now. (Feels like an idiot) plus why do you guys keep mentioning him? It's embarrassing. Stop it. Unmention him now.


Ok lol done deal


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Dreams said:


> Ok lol done deal


Yesssssss


----------



## megmento

Where's the list? Lil sister?


----------



## with water

Here's a hint... They have 'Witch' in their name...


----------



## Diavolo

I think I had maybe one, don't remember the username


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Nostalgia said:


> Where's the list? Lil sister?


What list? 




Witch of Cinders said:


> Here's a hint... They have 'Witch' in their name...


Who are you?


----------



## megmento

List of crushes.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Nostalgia said:


> List of crushes.


Haven't you already seen it?


----------



## megmento

Oh I thought there's an updated one?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

No... need more time... it takes a lot of effort to make that list.


----------



## leictreon

I'll make my own list of crushes (I'll call you by your true usernames, fuck that Witch bs):

- Bibbon
- AshOrLey
- megmento
- Azure
- ColdNobility in a weird way and bwn in that same weird way
- Karla
- the ENFP subforum
- Shinsei in an even weirder way
- the Generation Z subforum
- myself


----------



## Blue Ribbon

leictreon said:


> I'll make my own list of crushes (I'll call you by your true usernames, fuck that Witch bs):
> 
> - Bibbon
> - AshOrLey
> - megmento
> - Azure
> - ColdNobility in a weird way and bwn in that same weird way
> - Karla
> - the ENFP subforum
> - Shinsei in an even weirder way
> - the Generation Z subforum
> - myself


Am I first?! Wow!


----------



## bremen

leictreon said:


> I'll make my own list of crushes
> - the Generation Z subforum


Best list.


----------



## leictreon

Witch of Miracles said:


> Best list.


I was born in 95 so I'm basically a Y listed as a Z but you Zs are so adorable <3


----------



## Amy

leictreon said:


> I'll make my own list of crushes (I'll call you by your true usernames, fuck that Witch bs):
> 
> - Bibbon
> - AshOrLey
> - megmento
> - Azure
> - ColdNobility in a weird way and bwn in that same weird way
> - Karla
> - the ENFP subforum
> - Shinsei in an even weirder way
> - the Generation Z subforum
> - myself


roud:
*sees name in the list*
:shocked: 
NOOOOOOOOOOOO! :sad:


----------



## with water

Witch of Certainty said:


> Who are you?


I'm @Witch of Cinders


----------



## leictreon

Witch of Certainty said:


> Am I first?! Wow!


The order is arbitrary. Still you remind me a bit of my _actual_ crush ^^



Witch of Karma said:


> roud:
> *sees name in the list*
> :shocked:
> NOOOOOOOOOOOO! :sad:


I don't know if you're sad about being in the list or being "low". I said the numbering is arbitrary!


----------



## Amy

leictreon said:


> The order is arbitrary
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're sad about being in the list or being "low". I said the numbering is arbitrary!


I'm in the list. :sad:


----------



## bremen

Witch of Cinders said:


> I'm @Witch of Cinders


No idea who you are, but I find this situation hilarious.


----------



## leictreon

Witch of Karma said:


> I'm in the list. :sad:


There's no bigger honor than being in leic's crushlist :tongue:


----------



## Eset

leictreon said:


> I'll make my own list of crushes (I'll call you by your true usernames, fuck that Witch bs):
> 
> - Bibbon
> - AshOrLey
> - megmento
> - Azure
> - ColdNobility in a weird way and bwn in that same weird way
> - Karla
> - the ENFP subforum
> - Shinsei in an even weirder way
> - the Generation Z subforum
> - myself


When I don't cut it to this gayboy's booty call list, le cry.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> When I don't cut it to this gayboy's booty call list, le cry.


Says the guy with a lover's list.


----------



## leictreon

You're too anti-NF for me, sorry narci :sad:


----------



## Eset

leictreon said:


> You're too anti-NF for me, sorry narci :sad:


WHAT!?!?
I openly admit I eat out NFs!


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Says the guy with a lover's list.


Purposely being ironic, 
but irony is all I can do successful in life.

*le cry in pessimism*


----------



## megmento

Witch of Britannia said:


> but irony is all I can do successful in life.


Grats, you're succeeding every day. LOL is a proof someone will intend to like you despite such irony. keep it up


----------



## Eset

Witch of Nostalgia said:


> Grats, you're succeeding every day. LOL is a proof someone will intend to like you despite such irony. keep it up


The key to success is to have low standards.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> The key to success is to have low standards.


The key to sucess is to have major keys.

Just kidding, see spoiler here to the real sucess

* *


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> The key to sucess is to have major keys.


This gurl has major keys, alert!


----------



## Amy

leictreon said:


> There's no bigger honor than being in leic's crushlist :tongue:


I don't deserve such honor


----------



## Amy

Witch of Miracles said:


> The key to sucess is to have major keys.
> 
> Just kidding, see spoiler here to the real sucess
> 
> * *


Never wash some parts of your body with Dove. Never. Trust me.


----------



## darcstar3

ive never been in anybodies list ='(


----------



## bremen

Witch of Envy said:


> ive never been in anybodies list ='(


Because no one likes you.


----------



## blondemaiden

I think it'd be hard not to have one or maybe even a few crushes on here! Even if it's not a crush, and a more "we're not friends but I love you in the most platonic way and admire you from afar" kind of feeling.


----------



## Amy

Witch of Miracles said:


> Because no one likes you.


...Because she's married


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Conflicting relationships e.g. INTJ + ESFP:
> Are like nuclear reactors; sure they create great energy,
> however if not maintained correctly then they can easily blow up.
> 
> Summaries:
> Conflicting relationships either;
> - Last for a long time if maintained correctly.
> - Last for a short time if not maintained correctly.


What makes you think you know better about relationships than I do? Seriously?


----------



## bremen

Witch of Envy said:


> haha, right
> seriously, nobody said anything though
> i kinda liked rem, until she got scary and manipulative


Thanks for spoilers nerds, stopped watching at ep17, but I didn't drop it.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> What makes you think you know better about relationships than I do? Seriously?


Because my Te>Fi axis tells me so,
also my Ni can predict how relationships work.

Dw, I know my stuff.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Thanks for spoilers nerds, stopped watching at ep17, but I didn't drop it.


I can understand why you'd stop at ep 17.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> I can understand why you'd stop at ep 17.


I don't really renember well what happened, just felt like a clusterfuck at this point in my opinion.

Betelgeuse is my waifu after Bernkastel, but I heard he got rekt or something, too scared to continue now.

Don't spoil me pls.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Because my Te>Fi axis tells me so,
> also my Ni can predict how relationships work.
> 
> Dw, I know my stuff.


I'm an NF. I'm better at relationships. Plus, I've had one stable relationship before. I know how this works. BWN is mine.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Certainty said:


> I'm an NF. I'm better at relationships. Plus, I've had one stable relationship before. I know how this works. BWN is mine.


Seeing how your last 2 relationships went, I doubt there is much weight to this statement.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> *1):* I'm an NF. *2):* I'm better at relationships. *3):* Plus, I've had one stable relationship before. *4):* I know how this works. *5):* BWN is mine.


1):
And?
NF are idealist, not realists.

2):
You can't measure success of a relationship.

3):
So have I.

4):
Fi>Te axis tells me otherwise.

5):
I'm sure shlee is.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Don't spoil me pls.



* *





No cake for you then:


----------



## leictreon

hey stop fighting and love the Great Leic


----------



## Eset

leictreon said:


> hey stop fighting and love the Great Leic


Tell us O' great shipmaster,
who tis to be the next ship to sail?


----------



## leictreon

The next puny ship sailing would have involved that pansy leictreon. But he's gone now. Mwahahaha.

So the next ship will be narci x THE ENTIRE ESFP SUBFORUM. MWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA.


----------



## bremen

Leictron uses:Za Warudo.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> 1):
> And?
> NF are idealist, not realists.
> 
> 2):
> You can't measure success of a relationship.
> 
> 3):
> So have I.
> 
> 4):
> Fi>Te axis tells me otherwise.
> 
> 5):
> I'm sure shlee is.


Oh geez why are you being so particular about this? You're making me kind of regret this.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Miracles said:


> Seeing how your last 2 relationships went, I doubt there is much weight to this statement.


Lol. I almost went with the Coldnobibbon ship. I just hate being single actually. Darcstar was the one who opened my eyes and made me realize that Bwn is the one for me.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Don't listen to them @Witch of Certainty
Keep trying for bwn


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Dreams said:


> Don't listen to them @Witch of Certainty
> Keep trying for bwn


Thank you for your support.


----------



## Firelily

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I am attracted to a young person who I could be a cougar to right now. Like 30 years younger than myself.



does anyone esle find this odd his profile says his birthday is February 27, 1998 (18)


----------



## B3LIAL

I'm not going to release the name of any of the crushes I've had because I don't want any girl on here to feel like they're obviously strange now because people know they've been talking to me.

I've had a few long flirty message streaks with a few girls. Probably because I'm strange and open but not pervy.

I'm incredible creative in the way I talk and It's insane finding out the fantasies that are in the minds of complex females.

Just engage that creativity and feminine energy and the sexuality of it will come naturally.

I find that talking to people about these things helps bring my Ni and Fe out and sometimes makes me think that I must be an INFJ because of how powerfully abstract I can be.


----------



## Eset

LillyFlower said:


> does anyone esle find this odd his profile says his birthday is February 27, 1998 (18)


He's being sarcastic.


----------



## Firelily

Well i think i have crushes, if thats what you call them. I would call them interests. 

1) A witch - of which i will not say 
2) Shinsei - becuse he was so kind as to cuddle me in a science lab. (mmmm the smell) more of a passing interest
3) a secret hehehehe


----------



## Firelily

Witch of Britannia said:


> He's being sarcastic.


but what if he isn't! what if he truly believes he is much older than he is! he may need help

Musssst Heeelp


----------



## Eset

LillyFlower said:


> but what if he isn't! what if he truly believes he is much older than he is! he may need help
> 
> Musssst Heeelp


Ok little Fe buddy, you go help.


----------



## Amy

LillyFlower said:


> but what if he isn't! what if he truly believes he is much older than he is! he may need help
> 
> Musssst Heeelp


Now we know her secret crush.


----------



## Amy

Btw... someone explain to me what is a crush. That is unknown for me.


----------



## Firelily

Witch of Karma said:


> Btw... someone explain to me what is a crush. That is unknown for me.


:kitteh: or :tongue: or :wink: or :frustrating: or :happy: or  the list goes on depending of the person.


----------



## Firelily

3) Secret crush Not green, small and living on island by self. :wink: just so you know


----------



## B3LIAL

Is there a new cult of witches on this website?

Fuck yea.


----------



## Amy

B3LIAL said:


> Is there a new cult of witches on this website?
> 
> Fuck yea.


Those witches are badasses.


----------



## B3LIAL

Witch of Karma said:


> Those witches are badasses.


Do you except the membership of warlocks?


----------



## Amy

B3LIAL said:


> Do you except the membership of warlocks?


I'm a wanderer witch who was banned from Hades


----------



## B3LIAL

Witch of Karma said:


> I'm a wanderer witch who was banned from Hades


Fair enough. Solitude is pretty awesome. I shall leave you to your business.

I will only cry for 20 minutes because of this rejection. 

#Badass.


----------



## Amy

B3LIAL said:


> Fair enough. Solitude is pretty awesome. I shall leave you to your business.
> 
> I will only cry for 20 minutes because of this rejection.
> 
> #Badass.


My only business is to give to every person their true karma.
Keep your tears in your eyes.


----------



## B3LIAL

Witch of Karma said:


> My only business is to give to every person their true karma.
> Keep your tears in your eyes.


You wanna give everyone their true karma? You act based on karma?

What if I told you I save someone's life once?

What sort of treatment would I get from you then...?


----------



## Siri

Who wants my crushes??

Gonna have them all by myself, huehuehue


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Witch of Envy said:


> nope, too late
> nobody puts bibbon in a corner
> 
> 
> 
> well, at least he understood your value as a trophy =3
> 
> 
> 
> wait... how old are you? =0


Never ask a stranger their age


----------



## Amy

B3LIAL said:


> You wanna give everyone their true karma? You act based on karma?
> 
> What if I told you I save someone's life once?
> 
> What sort of treatment would I get from you then...?


A slap on the bum.


----------



## Amy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Never ask a stranger their age


...Because they may lie. Good advice!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Witch of Nostalgia said:


> Let her be. It will be be alright. Don't worry too much. #NoRegrets
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a bad thing? To think I could find someone in PerC 5 years younger than me a bit cute lol.


Oh what are you saying there? I am suspecting an innuendo.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

LillyFlower said:


> does anyone esle find this odd his profile says his birthday is February 27, 1998 (18)


I find it odd. I thought it didn't display a year. 1998 is actually the year when Windows 98 came out.


----------



## leictreon

every witch is my crush now.


----------



## The Lawyer

Witch of Britannia said:


> Don't be gay.
> 
> The following are only acceptable:
> "Witch of Witches"
> "Grand Witch of ..."


I like mine better, but your suggestions are acceptable


----------



## Amy

...Grand Witch of Yoda! Yay! 
Be our master. You shall teach us the real magic @Grandmaster Yoda


----------



## Eset

Witch of Court said:


> I like mine better, but your suggestions are acceptable


You like yours better because it is disorganized,
and that is the reason why it is unacceptable.


----------



## The Lawyer

Witch of Britannia said:


> You like yours better because it is disorganized,
> and that is the reason why it is unacceptable.


You can see into my soul well with your hasn't eaten for 3 days isfp avatar. 

All things disorganized are indeed very precious to my heart. <3


----------



## Eset

Witch of Court said:


> You can see into my soul well with your hasn't eaten for 3 days isfp avatar.
> 
> All things disorganized are indeed very precious to my heart. <3


Call me; Witch of Telepathy.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hmm...
Appeal to the Masses or Push the Boundaries?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Hmm...
> Appeal to the Masses or Push the Boundaries?


You have to take up some kind of witch name. You can join (what's questionably) the hottest group of PerC.


----------



## leictreon

Updated crush list:

- Bibbon
- AshOrLey
- megmento
- Shinsei ;-;
- bwn
- Karla
- Narci
- ColdNobility
- Azure
- confused girl
- ENFP subforum
- Gen Z subforum
- Moonious
- Spaura
- Grandmaster Yoda
- leictreon
- Mr CafeBot
- Gossip Goat (RIP ;-; )
- BlueChristmas
- meaningless
- my own Ne


----------



## Rafiki

@*leictreon* @*Grandmaster Yoda*
@SporadicAura @*Moonious*
J
and
mrs cafe bot (good call, @*leictreon*)


----------



## megmento

That's a long list you got there. 

Do we really have to have more than one? :O


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Nostalgia said:


> That's a long list you got there.
> 
> Do we really have to have more than one? :O


Who said you had to give user names or use real users?

Though no one would blame you for only listing one if you did.


----------



## Shinsei

Never mind I can't remember her name.


----------



## megmento

Witch of Dreams said:


> Who said you had to give user names or use real users?
> 
> Though no one would blame you for only listing one if you did.


Yeah. Maybe I'm just overthinking *shoo shoo


* *


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Witch of Certainty said:


> You have to take up some kind of witch name. You can join (what's questionably) the hottest group of PerC.


It may offend Wytch Doctor though


----------



## Amy

leictreon said:


> Updated crush list:
> 
> - Bibbon
> - AshOrLey
> - megmento
> - Shinsei ;-;
> - bwn
> - Karla
> - Narci
> - ColdNobility
> - Azure
> - confused girl
> - ENFP subforum
> - Gen Z subforum
> - Moonious
> - Spaura
> - Grandmaster Yoda
> - leictreon
> - Mr CafeBot
> - Gossip Goat (RIP ;-; )
> - BlueChristmas
> - meaningless
> - my own Ne


Lol, mr cafebot!!!!!!!


----------



## leictreon

Mr CafeBot is a sexy beast


----------



## darcstar3

Witch of Miracles said:


> Thanks for spoilers nerds, stopped watching at ep17, but I didn't drop it.


sorry, but it isnt really a spoiler unless youre reading the books



Witch of Britannia said:


> I can understand why you'd stop at ep 17.


me too, but thats when it *starts* getting, less... painful (maybe =P)




Witch of Certainty said:


> Hey... I got married so I'm not into that stuff anymore. No more crushes or flirting or whatever.


what?? you got married?? 
without me as your bridesmaid? 

im done ='(



Witch of Adorableness said:


> Mr CafeBot is a sexy beast


mr?? mr??


----------



## B3LIAL

Updated crush list -

All of the Witches on this thread.

They are soon to become my agents as I am a warlock in direct line of communication with the darker and forgotten forces of this world.


----------



## darcstar3

All? Even me? =3


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Okay so the answer is: Trolling.
> 
> Seems right yup yup


Mine is: boredom

I tink mine to be true, too.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Mine is: boredom
> 
> I tink mine to be true, too.


Yup and trolling alleviates boredom.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Yup and trolling alleviates boredom.


Yup yup,
But I'm not here to troll; much.


----------



## Siri

Crushing on all ISFPs right now. 


* *




:sighlol:


----------



## Eset

I have a bit of a crush on SJs,
Only real SJs though; not fake ones.


----------



## Ride

I dont really have a crush on anyone but I'm just here to say that I'm available if anyone is interested.

My interests include long walks on the beach, sex and fried chicken.


----------



## pwowq

Ride said:


> I dont really have a crush on anyone but I'm just here to say that I'm available if anyone is interested.
> 
> My interests include long walks on the beach, sex and fried chicken.


Noway! That's my top interests too! xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Ride

pwowq said:


> Noway! That's my top interests too! xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## darcstar3

Witch of Britannia said:


> I have a bit of a crush on SJs,
> Only real SJs though; not fake ones.


...which category am i?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Envy said:


> ...which category am i?


Real I presume.


----------



## JayShambles

How long should the average person take to gain a crush on somebody after knowing of their existence? I think I'm crushing, but how can that be true after only knowing this person existed after 1 hour? 

Love at first sight? Is love a choice? Who can answer these questions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwowq

Ride said:


> https://media.giphy.com/media/ezhAJjaTfCgbS/giphy.gif













Usually it's the smell! Pheromones triggering your brain, the first effects comes within a few seconds when your primitive brain signals it wants more, the rest of your brain follows ofc, suddenly you're thinking about the person.


----------



## Ride

pwowq said:


> Usually it's the smell! Pheromones triggering your brain, the first effects comes within a few seconds when your primitive brain signals it wants more, the rest of your brain follows ofc, suddenly you're thinking about the person.


I'll fry us some chicken after


----------



## darcstar3

Witch of Britannia said:


> Real I presume.


whoop, im in a list =P

take that @Because_why_not


----------



## Eset

Ride said:


> I'll fry us some chicken after


I'm more of a turkey fan.


----------



## Ride

Witch of Britannia said:


> I'm more of a turkey fan.


We can fix that to


----------



## Ride

Witch of Britannia said:


> I'm more of a turkey fan.


We can fix that to


----------



## Eset

Ride said:


> We can fix that to


A bird is a bird; that's what I say.


----------



## Ride

Witch of Britannia said:


> A bird is a bird; that's what I say.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

JayShambles said:


> How long should the average person take to gain a crush on somebody after knowing of their existence? I think I'm crushing, but how can that be true after only knowing this person existed after 1 hour?
> 
> Love at first sight? Is love a choice? Who can answer these questions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Infatuatuion.


----------



## JayShambles

Full Moon said:


> Infatuatuion.


You think? Yet cast out all other possibilities with just one word? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darcstar3

JayShambles said:


> You think? Yet cast out all other possibilities with just one word?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's most likely though
Might become more once you get to know them though


----------



## JayShambles

Witch of Envy said:


> It's most likely though
> Might become more once you get to know them though


I think you're right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethylene

pancaketreehouse said:


> @ethylene


I've never felt more eligible. XDXD


----------



## The Lawyer

JayShambles said:


> How long should the average person take to gain a crush on somebody after knowing of their existence? I think I'm crushing, but how can that be true after only knowing this person existed after 1 hour?


It can be true, only if you believe



JayShambles said:


> Love at first sight? Is love a choice? Who can answer these questions?


I can, for you have come to the right place. Your true love will return your feelings in an hour, only if you take a photo of a domestic pig, have it made and put it on your bedroom wall, then buy ketchup and splatter it on your first neighbor's door. Then take a cookie and crumble it onto your pillow and sleep on it for 3 nights in a row without removing the crumbs. On the morning after the 3rd night your true love will be standing in front of your door with a flower and a free coupon for the haircut at your local barber shop. 

You need to do this by next Friday or else the coupon for the barber shop will expire and then you will be left with a stranger standing in front of your door in the early morning with nothing of good use to offer to you, except maybe sex but even that is questionable.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Court said:


> It can be true, only if you believe
> 
> 
> 
> I can, for you have come to the right place. Your true love will return your feelings in an hour, only if you take a photo of a domestic pig, have it made and put it on your bedroom wall, then buy ketchup and splatter it on your first neighbor's door. Then take a cookie and crumble it onto your pillow and sleep on it for 3 nights in a row without removing the crumbs. On the morning after the 3rd night your true love will be standing in front of your door with a flower and a free coupon for the haircut at your local barber shop.
> 
> You need to do this by next Friday or else the coupon for the barber shop will expire and then you will be left with a stranger standing in front of your door in the early morning with nothing of good use to offer to you, except maybe sex but even that is questionable.


How do you come up with this? It's really funny.


----------



## JayShambles

Witch of Court said:


> It can be true, only if you believe
> 
> 
> 
> I can, for you have come to the right place. Your true love will return your feelings in an hour, only if you take a photo of a domestic pig, have it made and put it on your bedroom wall, then buy ketchup and splatter it on your first neighbor's door. Then take a cookie and crumble it onto your pillow and sleep on it for 3 nights in a row without removing the crumbs. On the morning after the 3rd night your true love will be standing in front of your door with a flower and a free coupon for the haircut at your local barber shop.
> 
> You need to do this by next Friday or else the coupon for the barber shop will expire and then you will be left with a stranger standing in front of your door in the early morning with nothing of good use to offer to you, except maybe sex but even that is questionable.


So that means you can comply with experience? Or is experience, none? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

Witch of Certainty said:


> How do you come up with this? It's really funny.


Once I think of the first random meaningful act that the person is supposed to do, the rest of it just kind of follows/comes on its own without much thinking.... I have a creative side, so it comes pretty easily to me. The inspiration varies from day to day, but it's overall decent I'd say.



JayShambles said:


> So that means you can comply with experience? Or is experience, none?


What experience? What are you talking about now? What do I have to do with all of this? Who is supposed to comply to what? You're making even less sense then my instructions to you, if that is even possible. Am I somehow involved in this now? I was only giving advice. This is confusing


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Envy said:


> whoop, im in a list =P
> 
> take that @Because_why_not


Errr and I would care because why?

I'm never an SJ nor wanting Narci.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

This is an interesting thread lawl XD


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Court said:


> I can, for you have come to the right place. Your true love will return your feelings in an hour, only if you take a photo of a domestic pig, have it made and put it on your bedroom wall, then buy ketchup and splatter it on your first neighbor's door. Then take a cookie and crumble it onto your pillow and sleep on it for 3 nights in a row without removing the crumbs. On the morning after the 3rd night your true love will be standing in front of your door with a flower and a free coupon for the haircut at your local barber shop.
> 
> You need to do this by next Friday or else the coupon for the barber shop will expire and then you will be left with a stranger standing in front of your door in the early morning with nothing of good use to offer to you, except maybe sex but even that is questionable.


Omg the sleeping on the cookie crumbs sounds like hell O_O


----------



## Shinsei

Ash


----------



## Because_why_not

Ghostly Vervain said:


> Ash


As in Ashorley :shocked:


----------



## Siri

@Spooky Ashtray is a good choice.


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> As in Ashorley :shocked:


yea there was something she said a couple of days ago and it caught my attention lol


----------



## Because_why_not

Ghostly Vervain said:


> yea there was something she said a couple of days ago and it caught my attention lol


What are you? an xNFP? God how easily to you get crushes? haha


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> What are you? an xNFP? God how easily to you get crushes? haha


yea I actually am an infp, I was relearning functions and getting rid of some of my personal problems and realised am an fi Dom, still trying to work things out with Ne, an infp with good ni hmm

No this crush won't last long, am actually sx instinct first not self pres


----------



## Because_why_not

Ghostly Vervain said:


> yea I actually am an infp, I was relearning functions and getting rid of some of my personal problems and realised am an fi Dom, still trying to work things out with Ne, an infp with good ni hmm
> 
> No this crush won't last long, am actually sx instinct first not self pres


I'm actually impressed with that response. You have learnt well, young grasshopper.


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> I'm actually impressed with that response. You have learnt well, young grasshopper.


err thank you I guess the description doesn't fit well but the functions do. Gonna miss my INTJ budds


----------



## Because_why_not

Ghostly Vervain said:


> err thank you I guess the description doesn't fit well but the functions do. Gonna miss my INTJ budds


No I mean that reasoning and the twisting to match what you're saying even if you don't believe it yourself (you may, you many not, but you've convinced everyone you do).

Good job.


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> No I mean that reasoning and the twisting to match what you're saying even if you don't believe it yourself (you may, you many not, but you've convinced everyone you do).
> 
> Good job.


well I said I was trying to figure out how I use my Ne, my Si is pretty bad so it was kinda if a blind spot for me, still not sure what you are on about, are we discussing my type or what


----------



## Shinsei

Ok I get what you are saying now are accusing me of not being an infp, well what do you think I am then since you know me pretty well


----------



## Because_why_not

Ghostly Vervain said:


> Ok I get what you are saying now are accusing me of not being an infp, well what do you think I am then since you know me pretty well


A dork.


----------



## Shinsei

Ghostly Vervain said:


> Ok I get what you are saying now are accusing me of not being an infp, well what do you think I am then since you know me pretty well





Because_why_not said:


> A dork.


i learn from the best, I was compromising since you came along and fucked it up, last ditch save eh XD


----------



## Because_why_not

compromising what?
fucked up what?
you're on about what?


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Hm...this isn't the first INTJ I've seen who has doubts about being an INFP instead....I wonder if it's a common thing lol


----------



## Shinsei

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Hm...this isn't the first INTJ I've seen who has doubts about being an INFP instead....I wonder if it's a common thing lol


 @Because_why_not










To answer your question it could be from an Ni+Fi loop, but Ni+Fi loop will be more like an ISFP lol. And yea I've seen othe INTJs in the loop considered INFP but they weren't.XD


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Then are you still considering being an INFP?


----------



## Shinsei

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Then are you still considering being an INFP?


Maybee or Maybee not, Why would you ask me something like that, am very suspicious about your intentions here.


*<<Vote:mjn_the_enfp>>*


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Ghostly Vervain said:


> Maybee or Maybee not, Why would you ask me something like that, am very suspicious about your intentions here.
> 
> 
> *<<Vote:mjn_the_enfp>>*



This is a VERY defensive response for a simple question....guilty of hiding something, aren't ya >_>


----------



## Shinsei

mjn_the_enfp said:


> This is a VERY defensive response for a simple question....guilty of hiding something, aren't ya >_>


i just realized we derailed the thread, to answer your question. No I never got close, i was just trolling.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Ghostly Vervain said:


> i just realized we derailed the thread, to answer your question. No I never got close, i was just trolling.


Oh >_<


----------



## Because_why_not

mjn_the_enfp said:


> This is a VERY defensive response for a simple question....guilty of hiding something, aren't ya >_>





Ghostly Vervain said:


> i just realized we derailed the thread, to answer your question. No I never got close, i was just trolling.


You always derail threads and I agree that _was_ very defensive.

*<<Vote: Shinsei>>*


----------



## Eset

pfft


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> pfft


Wow! What an incredibly witty and awe-inspiring response!! Keep up the good work, Narci and one day you too can be on TED Talks with your amazing words!!!


----------



## versace

Lowkey have a crush on @Because_why_not because they're such a smartass lmao


----------



## Because_why_not

versace said:


> Lowkey have a crush on @Because_why_not because they're such a smartass lmao


Err... who are you?

Lol jk :wink:


----------



## ninjahitsawall

fleur du mal said:


> Says the person who claims not to have any online crushes


Doesn't mean I don't have stroke-your-own-ego techniques :ball:


----------



## Santa Gloss

I have a PerC crush on someone. It's so irrational and unexpected. My cheeks are _*pink.*_

My game plan: "I'll just avoid him and admire him from a distance." This will work perfectly.



NinjaBladesOfDoom said:


> stroke-your-own-ego techniques


Sounds like a book in the making!


----------



## ninjahitsawall

gritglossandrainbows said:


> I have a PerC crush on someone. It's so irrational and unexpected. My cheeks are _*pink.*_
> 
> My game plan: "I'll just avoid him and admire him from a distance." This will work perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a book in the making!


it's already a song :laughing:






But.. if it were a book, I'd call it, "How To Stroke Your Own Ego, Make Friends, Acquire Crushes, and Influence People"

btw, is there even such a thing as a 'rational crush'?


----------



## Firelily

Tonight Someone Dies said:


> Don't worry, gen Y is aging rapidly, one day me and @LillyFlower will die and then everyone in the world might be in love with you.


I plan on living forever, Still working on the formula just give me time roud:


----------



## Tropes

LillyFlower said:


> I plan on living forever, Still working on the formula just give me time roud:


Scamming people to give you time so you can "work on the formula for eternal time"? That's pure evil genius! Like asking a million people for a dollar to show them how you can make a million dollars level of evil genius!


----------



## Chompy

I hope I get written into history as the catalyst of a blossoming relationship between @Tonight Someone Dies and @LillyFlower.


----------



## Firelily

Tonight Someone Dies said:


> Scamming people to give you time so you can "work on the formula for eternal time"? That's pure evil genius! Like asking a million people for a dollar to show them how you can make a million dollars level of evil genius!


My level grows with each word spoken from you lips


----------



## Tropes

LillyFlower said:


> My level grows with each word spoken from you lips
> 
> View attachment 600906


That's what he said?


----------



## Firelily

Tonight Someone Dies said:


> That's what he said?


you seem as close to life forever as i am, for you are an empty grave and i am spirit behind a mask


----------



## Because_why_not

Wtf are you two smoking?

...I want in.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Wtf are you two smoking?
> 
> ...I want in.


You know, we could still be a thing... You and I. Just take Narci out of the picture... just saying. You know. Since I'm available. You're cool


----------



## Firelily

Because_why_not said:


> Wtf are you two smoking?
> 
> ...I want in.


it looks like you are in with the witch careful she doesn't cast a spell of love over you :tongue:


----------



## Because_why_not

LillyFlower said:


> it looks like you are in with the witch careful she doesn't cast a spell of love over you :tongue:


Yeah, in that way, I'm "in" with everyone on here (even the ones I haven't interacted with - I'm just _that_ awesome)  



Witch of Certainty said:


> You know, we could still be a thing... You and I. Just take Narci out of the picture... just saying. You know. Since I'm available. You're cool


Why would we have to take Narci out? You still have feelings for him or what?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Yeah, in that way, I'm "in" with everyone on here (even the ones I haven't interacted with - I'm just _that_ awesome)
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we have to take Narci out? You still have feelings for him or what?


Non, ma cherie, but the NarcixBwn ship is canon, sooo


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Certainty said:


> Non, ma cherie, but the NarcixBwn ship is canon, sooo


No. No, it's not.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

fleur du mal said:


> Well that sounds.. pleasurable. Do you want us to leave the room, or..?
> 
> @*gritglossandrainbows* and I would like to watch.


Do what you want, maybe you'll learn something.







Just know that if you're watching I'll probably find out. :ninja:


----------



## kaleidoscope

Macrosapien said:


> Ive never spoken much to her, but the poster above me @*fleur du mal*, I got a crush on her, with her fine self.





Desthro said:


> Who doesn't?












Macro, awww. You're an absolutely sweetheart though. What're you doing crushing on someone like me? :blushed: 

Desthro, just.. damn you for already being taken. That is all.


----------



## pwowq

pwowq said:


> Could be the nick. @Sensational
> Gentle mind. @LibertyPrime


Adding @fleur du mal
You come across as "lovely".


----------



## Macrosapien

fleur du mal said:


> Macro, awww. You're an absolutely sweetheart though. What're you doing crushing on someone like me? :blushed:


Ah thank you for the compliment. Lol I dun no what you mean by, "someone like me"? heh, someone like you is pretty awesome and I do enjoy your postings, your also super open and unapologetic about being so, which I really admire, to thine self be true is the best way to be. Also it doesnt hurt that you's beautiful, of course. I love and appreciate every body type of women, but endomorphs, curvy women, I do so the most. roud:


----------



## Desthro

fleur du mal said:


> Desthro, just.. damn you for already being taken. That is all.


Physically? Only if there were possibility that we might meet in person. Even on PerC @katemess bought me in the ENTP auction for like, a comb and piece of used chewing gum. I'm sure she'd sell me again to make a profit.


----------



## Wild

I might have a few ;3 I think a couple of them know who they are, @fleur du mal @Sensational @TheProphetLaLa


----------



## shameless

:hug:



Wild said:


> I might have a few ;3 I think a couple of them know who they are, @fleur du mal @Sensational @TheProphetLaLa


----------



## kaleidoscope

@Wild @Sensational

You two are my absolute favorite ladies on here. <3


----------



## Macrosapien

Wild said:


> I might have a few ;3 I think a couple of them know who they are, @*fleur du mal* @*Sensational* @*TheProphetLaLa*


 ooohhh i totally forgot about @TheProphetLaLa she is the shizznit, for sure! I can remember when a lot of people hated her, back when she was super direct with her opinions. I spoke to her in pm then about a different type of Christianity, called Gnosticism. lol


----------



## Macrosapien

ohhh also @Courtalort she's one of the greatest people I ever had the pleasure interacting with from this forum. really cool gal!


----------



## 7rr7s

So, I'm tempted to write out some long love confessional to a long time member on here.... 


* *




but only as an elaborate ruse to draw them out of retirement, or get them back posting again, for the betterment of the forum, shhhhh don't tell them. The only problem is they'd probably not see it anyways. loll.


 .


----------



## Desthro

She already knows. And she's going to give me hell for it.


----------



## sinaasappel

Desthro said:


> She already knows. And she's going to give me hell for it.


Isn't that what you want Entp :kitten:


----------



## kaleidoscope

GIA Diamonds said:


> Isn't that what you want Entp :kitten:


Damn ENTPs. It's _almost_ like they do it on purpose.. :ball:


----------



## Desthro

GIA Diamonds said:


> Isn't that what you want Entp :kitten:


Mehbe. :violin:



kaleidoscope said:


> Damn ENTPs. It's _almost_ like they do it on purpose.. :ball:


Only almost?


----------



## sinaasappel

kaleidoscope said:


> Damn ENTPs. It's _almost_ like they do it on purpose.. :ball:


I found some bait for desthro



Desthro said:


> Mehbe. :violin:
> 
> 
> 
> Only almost?


You know you want it :tongue:


----------



## Desthro

GIA Diamonds said:


> I found some bait for desthro
> 
> 
> 
> You know you want it :tongue:


I have no idea what you are talking about. :typingneko:


----------



## sinaasappel

Desthro said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. :typingneko:


Mhhm riiight :wink:


----------



## Desthro

GIA Diamonds said:


> Mhhm riiight :wink:


I feel like prey. . .


----------



## sinaasappel

Desthro said:


> I feel like prey. . .


Whaaat no...
Feel safe- I have cookies!


----------



## JayShambles

I like @GIA Diamonds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desthro

GIA Diamonds said:


> Whaaat no...
> Feel safe- I have cookies!


Uh huh. *steals cookie*


----------



## sinaasappel

JayShambles said:


> I like @GIA Diamonds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aww :blushed:



Desthro said:


> Uh huh. *steals cookie*


Well that backfired on me :laughing:


----------



## JayShambles

GIA Diamonds said:


> Aww I feel the same.


Mutual attraction is a beautiful thing isn't it?


----------



## sinaasappel

JayShambles said:


> Mutual attraction is a beautiful thing isn't it?


Hahaha


----------



## DudeGuy

kaleidoscope said:


> @*Wild* @*Sensational*
> 
> You two are my absolute favorite ladies on here. <3


----------



## kaleidoscope

@DudeGuy

Y so sad Olaf? I didn't steal your carrot. This time. 

:blushed:


----------



## DudeGuy

kaleidoscope said:


> @*DudeGuy*
> 
> Y so sad Olaf? I didn't steal your carrot. This time.
> 
> :blushed:


----------



## DAPHNE XO

kaleidoscope said:


> :blushed:


<3 :kitteh:

For you, always... 
* *


----------



## megmento

I have a new PerC crush. I don't know if I should be vocal about it. I'm afraid I am that transparent. *nervous laugh

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinsei

megmento said:


> I have a new PerC crush. I don't know if I should be vocal about it. I'm afraid I am that transparent. *nervous laugh
> 
> Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


Time to play the guessing game.

Its Bluehristmas06? or BWN

As long as it is not apa or Roman Empire I won't get jealous.


----------



## Because_why_not

@Ghost Insane

What you're claiming apa as well as Ursi? Dude, you're getting greedy now


----------



## megmento

Ghost Insane said:


> Time to play the guessing game.
> Its Bluehristmas06? or BWN
> As long as it is not apa or Roman Empire I won't get jealous.


Is it a coincidence they both start with B? I doubt you will guess it. But these 2 are safe from my creeper tendencies. 

Considering apa's state now, I am likely to conclude that you are soulmates if he happens to rise from the dead like how you did it back then. :tongue:


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Who wants to play truth or dare now?


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> @Ghost Insane
> 
> What you're claiming apa as well as Ursi? Dude, you're getting greedy now


Hahaha no, what I meant was that if she had a crush on my "rival" I would get jealous. And stop with the ursi business.


----------



## Shinsei

Dustanddawnzone said:


> Who wants to play truth or dare now?


Truth please


----------



## piano

i like @Bethdeth and she tolerates my awkward advances so i'd say we have a pretty good thing goin


----------



## Angina Jolie

Dustanddawnzone said:


> Who wants to play truth or dare now?


We need to renew that game thread (within the limits of PerC rules). It was epic.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

megmento said:


> I have a new PerC crush. I don't know if I should be vocal about it. I'm afraid I am that transparent. *nervous laugh
> 
> Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Ribbon

megmento said:


> I have a new PerC crush. I don't know if I should be vocal about it. I'm afraid I am that transparent. *nervous laugh
> 
> Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


Ooh who is it? If you confess I'll do too. (But you can just look at my siggy anyway)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

leictreon said:


> tfw your _actual_ crush joins PerC because of you


You have to subjugate them. Club them and then bring them into an online forum where you hold all of the resources.


----------



## megmento

IDontThinkSo said:


>


Shhh. I'm in small hopes of summoning him here upon my half-assed confession. Not happening though xD




Blue Ribbon said:


> Ooh who is it? If you confess I'll do too. (But you can just look at my siggy anyway)


But it's already in the sig? Oh I have an idea. roud:


----------



## Asmodaeus

LOL :laughing: :kitteh:


----------



## leictreon

megmento said:


> Shhh. I'm in small hopes of summoning him here upon my half-assed confession. Not happening though xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's already in the sig? Oh I have an idea. roud:


it's _obviously_ me or stel, pfffff


----------



## sinaasappel

Icy Heart said:


> LOL :laughing: :kitteh:


Hahahahaha wait-


----------



## leftover crack

@Riven you heat my world up like a nice and long, graphite-tipped RBMK control rod

you just don't know it yet


----------



## Riven

Sky Blue said:


> @Riven you heat my world up like a nice and long, graphite-tipped RMBK control rod
> 
> you just don't know it yet


If you were the King of Eraklyon, those feelings would be reciprocated, Sky.


----------



## leftover crack

Riven said:


> If you were the King of Eraklyon, those feelings would be reciprocated, Sky.


You will like me when I prove successful. You'll see. 

I can find another you.


----------

